# Kein Durchfluss mehr an D5 Pumpe



## thorecj (21. September 2020)

Hallo, 
Ich Wakü Neuling, zumindest was modulare Wasserkühlung betrifft.
Mein Plan war meinen 4790k damit zu kühlen. Als Radiatoren verwende ich einen 420er NexXxos Monsta (oben) und einen 280er NexXxos XT45 (unten). Das mag jetzt etwas nach Overkill klingen, aber meine zukünftigen Aufrüstpläne machen das notwendig. 
Jedenfalls, um ein wenig Erfahrung zu sammeln im Bereich modularer Wakü, hatte ich auch verschiedene Tests durchgeführt, zB die Radiatoren einzeln, verschiedene Lüfterbestückung und Lüftergeschwindigkeiten, usw, um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen von der jeweiligen Kühlleistung und deren Veränderung. Die verbaute Pumpe (Alphacool VPP655) lief dabei immer auf 100%. Der einzige Widerstand in Form eines Prozessorkühlers ist ein Heatkiller IV. 
Beim Testen der Radiatoren einzeln, schwankte der Durchfluss immer zwischen 175 und 190 l/h, was völlig in Ordnung ist, glaub ich. Als ich dann aber beide Radiatoren in der finalen Bestückung verbaute, lag der Durchfluss plötzlich nur noch bei ca. 35 l/h. Das fand ich extrem wenig, weil sich lediglich die Menge an Radiatoren im Gegensatz zu meinen Test geändert hatte. Also hab ich eine eventuell fehlerhafte oder zu komplizierte Verschlauchung dafür verantwortlich gemacht und mehrfach umgebaut, um die Schlauchführung zu vereinfachen. Dabei konnte ich auch ein paar Schläuche entfernen, allerdings liegt mein jetziger Durchfluss bei 0l/h!!!
Die Pumpe scheint aber zu laufen, denn man hört es und spürt auch die Vibrationen beim anfassen. Wenn ich den 4pin PWM in das Mainboard stecke, wird mir auch im Bios eine Pumpengeschwindigkeit von ca 4800rpm angezeigt. Dennoch sieht man auch kleinere und größere Luftblasen im System, die sich keinen Millimeter bewegen. Auch wenn ich das Gehäuse bewege, kippe und schwenke, um die Luftblasen nach oben zu transportieren, merkt man, das kein Durchfluss vorhanden ist. Nach ner Stunde hab ich dann die Luft aus dem System rausbekommen, aber mein Problem ist immer noch vorhanden. 

Kann es sein, das die D5 Pumpe mit diesem einfachen Build schon überfordert ist oder könnte vielleicht irgendwo eine Verstopfung vorliegen? Oder hab ich irgendwo einen dummen Fehler gemacht, der mir noch nicht bewusst geworden ist?

Ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten von Wakü Profis und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus fürs lesen des Romans. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich Wakü Neuling, zumindest was modulare Wasserkühlung betrifft.





> Mein Plan war meinen 4790k damit zu kühlen. Als Radiatoren verwende ich einen 420er NexXxos Monsta (oben) und einen 280er NexXxos XT45 (unten).


Daran merkt man es, sonst hättest du keinen Monsta verbaut.


> Das mag jetzt etwas nach Overkill klingen, aber meine zukünftigen Aufrüstpläne machen das notwendig.


Eigentlich würde ich das eher gut dimensioniert nennen, Wakü lebt vom Radiator-Overkill.

Aber zum Problem.


> Die Pumpe scheint aber zu laufen, denn man hört es und spürt auch die Vibrationen beim anfassen. Wenn ich den 4pin PWM in das Mainboard stecke, wird mir auch im Bios eine Pumpengeschwindigkeit von ca 4800rpm angezeigt. Dennoch sieht man auch kleinere und größere Luftblasen im System, die sich keinen Millimeter bewegen. Auch wenn ich das Gehäuse bewege, kippe und schwenke, um die Luftblasen nach oben zu transportieren, merkt man, das kein Durchfluss vorhanden ist. Nach ner Stunde hab ich dann die Luft aus dem System rausbekommen, aber mein Problem ist immer noch vorhanden.


Blöd, dass die Blasen jetzt weg sind, mit denen hätte man gut testen können. Wenn die Pumpe aus ist und du den PC bewegst, haben sich die Blasen auch bewegt oder nur bei angeschalteter Pumpe? 
Außerdem sieht der Kreislauf ja gefüllt aus, ohne Durchfluss geht das ja nicht, oder sind das farbige Schläuche?
Allein ein voller Kreislauf (paar Luftblasen fallen nicht ins Gewicht) spricht schon für etwas Durchfluss, sonst hätte das mit dem Befüllen ja nicht geklappt.


> Kann es sein, das die D5 Pumpe mit diesem einfachen Build schon überfordert ist oder könnte vielleicht irgendwo eine Verstopfung vorliegen?


Überfordert ganz sicher nicht, das schafft die locker. Mit einer D5 kann man einen 3 mal so großen Kreislauf auch noch problemlos befeuern. Eine Verstopfung wäre prinzipiell nicht unmöglich, sowas kann immer passieren, muss aber nicht sein.


> Oder hab ich irgendwo einen dummen Fehler gemacht, der mir noch nicht bewusst geworden ist?


Welcher Durchflusssensor ist das da genau?
Außerdem könntest du mal die Reihenfolge im Kreislauf genau auflisten und ein paar Bilder im Hellen (auf dem Balkon oder sonst wo draußen, mit Blitzlicht, wie auch immer) machen, wo man dann alles sehr deutlich sieht, so ist das doch etwas dunkel und schwerer einsehbar als nötig.


----------



## Viking30k (21. September 2020)

Welche Flüssigkeit ist das? Muss farbig sein da die distro plate auch rot befüllt ist 

Könnte es an dieser liegen?


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2020)

Nicht nach so kurzer Zeit, erst nach Wochen, Monaten oder gar Jahren könnte daraus ein Problem werden.


----------



## thorecj (21. September 2020)

Danke für die Antworten. 

Also, die Distroplate ist die D140 von Phanteks. Das Kühlmedium ist AT-Protect von Aquatuning mit EK Cryofuel in Blood red. Die Schläuche sind übliche transparente 16/10er. Der Durchflusssensor ist ein Thermaltake Pacific TF2. 

Die Reihenfolge ist: Pumpe-CPU-Monsta 420er(oben)-Distro-XT45 280er(unten)-Distro-Durchflusssensor-Pumpe
Ist daran was falsch? 
Was ist verkehrt am Monsta? Ich gebe zu, das ich beim Testen festgestellt habe, das sich mit schnellen Lüftern und Push-Pull nur noch geringfügig bessere Temperaturen erzielen lassen, im Gegensatz zum XT45. Trotzdem ist die Leistung sehr ordentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hänge noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen mit mehr Licht an.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Das Kühlmedium ist AT-Protect von Aquatuning mit EK Cryofuel in Blood red.


Könnte langfristig Probleme geben, Kühlmittel sollte man besser nicht mischen. So kurz nach dem Zusammenbau wird dahingehend aber noch alles ok sein.


> Der Durchflusssensor ist ein Thermaltake Pacific TF2.


Zumindest der Vorgänger hat ziemlichen Mist gemessen. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern Thermaltake da den Sensor verbessert hat, mich würde eine falsche Messung aber nicht groß wundern. Er sieht zwar aus, als ob er über ein Schaufelrad misst, aber das war beim TF1 auch schon so. Kann also durchaus sein, dass die Messung da einfach für die Katz ist.
Was sagen denn die Cpu-Temperaturen unter Last (idealerweise Prime95 oder sonst was, was möglichst hohe, konstante Leistungsaufnahme auf die Cpu bringt) und ändern die sich bei einer Reduktion der Drehzahl um mehr als 1-2°C?
Auf diese Weise kann man auch messen, ob man Durchfluss hat (ohne geht die Cputemperatur schnell auf über 90°C) und durch Änderung der Pumpendrehzahl erzeugt man eine Durchflussänderung, die sich gerade im niedrigen Durchflussbereich doch auf die Cputemperatur auszuwirken beginnt. Da sind die Messwerte um die Minimaldrehzahl herum relevant, sofern sich nicht bereits vorher auffälliges thermisches Verhalten gezeigt hat.
Zeigt sich nichts und die Cpu bleibt bei guten Temperaturen, ist alles in Ordnung, dass Luftblasen Zeit brauchen, um zu verschwinden, ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich.


> Die Reihenfolge ist: Pumpe-CPU-Monsta 420er(oben)-Distro-XT45 280er(unten)-Distro-Durchflusssensor-Pumpe
> Ist daran was falsch?


Nein, ist alles in Ordnung so.


> Was ist verkehrt am Monsta? Ich gebe zu, das ich beim Testen festgestellt habe, das sich mit schnellen Lüftern und Push-Pull nur noch geringfügig bessere Temperaturen erzielen lassen, im Gegensatz zum XT45. Trotzdem ist die Leistung sehr ordentlich.


Naja, bei der typischen Leistungsaufnahme des 4790k ohne oder mit moderater Übertaktung wird sich da auch wenig zeigen, weil man es richtig gemacht hat und sehr viel Radiatorfläche verwendet. Daher konntest du beim 420er auch keine großen Änderungen mehr erzielen, der läuft bereits nahe dem Optimum (sollte der integrierte Tempsensor im Durchflussmesser auch anzeigen), während der 280er etwas weniger Fläche bietet und somit schwächer ist. 
Der Punkt beim Monsta ist, dass er seine volle Leistung (die sich erst bei größerer Abwärme zeigt) erst bei höheren Drehzahlen zeigt, bei den für die Abwärme und generell für die Wakü sinnigen niedrigen Drehzahlen steht er auch nicht besser da als ein ST30, kostet aber mehr Geld und mehr Platz. Negativ wirkt er sich allerdings nicht aus, wenn man ihn mal hat und er auch sonst nichts durch seine Größe blockiert.


----------



## freaky1978 (21. September 2020)

Hmmm Hallo habe selber von Aquacomputer den High Flow habe aber auch eine D5 also das da kein Durchfluss ist
glaub ich mal weniger eher glaube ich das, der Wert eher naja ne grobe Einschätzung ist :








						Barrowch FBFT03 gegen Thermaltake Pacific TF1 und Aqua Computer High Flow im Test - Durchfluss-Sensoren für die Custom-Loop Wasserkühlung mit zwei Totalausfällen
					

Der Titel sagt bereits alles aus, was wir heute im Artikel finden werden. Nachdem ich unlängst im Artikel "Aqua Computer Durchflussmesser “High-Flow” im Labortest – Was kann ein Flow-Meter für 40 Euro?




					www.igorslab.de
				



Wenn die Pumpe sagt das die arbeitet dann wird das wohl stimmen...mach einen Belastungstest und wenn die 
Temperaturen stimmen dann würde ich den Sensor tauschen..

gr

fr1978


----------



## picknicker 1 (21. September 2020)

Man sollte aber bedenken, dass die D5 mit steigendem Widerstand doch erheblich zum "Einbrechen" neigt. Eine DDC kommt damit generell besser klar, da sie einfach mehr Druck aufbauen kann. Ich habe da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und sehe es schon als eine mögliche Ursache für den stark reduzierten Durchfluss an. Solange du aber keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen hast, ist eigentlich alles ok. Einfach mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## maexi (21. September 2020)

Natürlich kann es auch am Wasser liegen, das sich bei falschem Kühlmittel schnell etwas zu setzen kann, habe ich schon selbst erlebt. Gerade die Aquatuning Produkte sind nicht so das wahre und die mit den falschen Schläuchen können schnell zu Problemen führen. Der Weg in unserem kleinen System ist erst einmal egal und spielt bestimmt keine große Rolle. Wichtiger hier ist, das keine Ein und Ausgänge verwechselt wurden falls es die in Deinem System gibt. Luft im System ist der häufigste Fehler, der zu einem Rinnsal führen kann. Wenn das System offen war kann es lange dauern bis die Luft komplett verschwunden ist.
Ein Tip, es dauert bei einer Wakü nur ein paar Minuten bis der Rechner wegen zu großer Hitze abschaltet, das passiert wenn kein Durchfluss besteht, geringer Durchfluss kann reichen um den Rechner nicht zu überhitzen, ist aber nicht sichtbar. Den TT Sensor hatte ich auch, aber dann wegen Ungenauigkeit entsorgt.


----------



## thorecj (21. September 2020)

Danke für die Anregungen. 
Das der Durchflusssensor nicht unbedingt sehr genau ist, dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber funktionieren tut er definitiv. Die Werte aus meinen ersten Tests waren plausibel. Er zeigt aktuell 0 an, es ist aber ein Durchfluss da. Der scheint aber extrem niedrig zu sein. Beim Befüllen gestern war in der unteren Kammer der Distroplate sehr viel Luft und es plätscherte von oben ein Rinnsal herab. Die Luft habe ich nur raus bekommen, nachdem ich die Verschlussstopfen leicht geöffnet hatte, damit sie entweichen kann. Verdammt, ich hätte gestetn ein Bild davon machen sollen. 
Die Temperaturen in prime95 waren ziemlich katastrophal. Bei meinem letzten Test, als der Durchfluss noch bei wenigstens 35 lag, hatte ich noch ca. 68°C, jetzt schnellen die Temperaturen in weniger als einer Minute bis auf 90°C. Allerdings überhitzt der Prozessor nicht komplett, so das er runtertaktet. Das hatte ich eigentlich so erwartet und spricht dafür, das ein extrem geringer Durchfluss noch vorhanden sein muss. 
Das EK Cryofuel ist ein Konzentrat und ist eigentlich für den Einsatz mit einem regulären Kühlmedium gedacht. Außerdem habe ich nur halb so stark dosiert als es auf der Packung steht. Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem, erst recht nicht direkt nach dem Befüllen. Ich habe ja auch schon 3mal neu befüllt und ich habe keinerlei Ablagerungen gesehen. Es gibt auch keine Schwebestoffe, ich wollte es absichtlich nur dezent und nicht blickdicht. 
Das Wochenende war schon recht stressig, weswegen ich mich eher etwas sträube alles nochmal abzulassen, aber ich befürchte ich komme nicht drum herum. 
Meine Vermutung ist immernoch eine Verstopfung im CPU Kühler. 
Das eine DDC mehr Förderdruck hat, als eine D5 weiß ich. Ich hatte mich dahin gehend schon informiert, aber durch Probleme mit Alternate, musste ich auf die VPP655 ausweichen. Dennoch sollte die einen so einfachen Kreislauf bewältigen können. 
Wegen dem Monsta: Mir war bewusst das er sein volles Potential erst bei schnell drehenden Lüftern ausspielt. Ich reize meine Hardware gern bis ans Maximum aus, auch wenn es  nur zum Test ist, wollte ich diese Reserven so haben. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## thorecj (21. September 2020)

Hier noch ein paar Screens.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2020)

Gut, das macht es eindeutig, dass da quasi kein Durchfluss vorhanden ist. 
Erstmal sollte man eben prüfen, ob es nicht doch ein Auslesefehler ist, aber da hilft nur eins: Zerlegen, reinigen, idealerweise noch einzeln prüfen.


----------



## picknicker 1 (21. September 2020)

Da würde ich jetzt auch eine Verstopfung (wahrscheinlich im CPU-Kühler) vermuten. Die besseren Temperaturen beim 35l-Durchfluss, die du vorher noch hattest, deuten ziemlich klar darauf hin.


----------



## thorecj (21. September 2020)

Ja, das hatte ich befürchtet. 
Ist es auch möglich, das die Kupferrohre der Radiatoren verstopfen, oder sind die groß genug? 
Gespült habe ich sie jedenfalls vor der Erstinbetriebnahme sehr gründlich. Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, das da noch Produktionsrückstände drin waren, aber vielleicht ist beim zuschneiden der Schläuche (mit Schere) etwas ins System geraten. 
Die zweite Möglichkeit ist, das vielleicht doch ein Span vom Fräsen in der Pumpe geblieben ist. Zur Erklärung, man sieht auf den Bildern sicherlich, das oberhalb der Pumpe zur Grafikkarte quasi null Platz ist. Deshalb hab ich den dort aneckenden Verschlussstopfen ca 3mm in die Pumpe versenkt, indem ich den Anschluss etwas ausgefräst hatte. Aber ich war schon so schlau, das den Pumpendeckel abgeschraubt und alles gründlich gereinigt hatte, mehr als 10 min gespült. 
Sorry das ich das nicht erwähnt hatte, aber ich war wirklich sehr gründlich. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## thorecj (22. September 2020)

freaky1978 schrieb:


> Hmmm Hallo habe selber von Aquacomputer den High Flow habe aber auch eine D5 also das da kein Durchfluss ist
> glaub ich mal weniger eher glaube ich das, der Wert eher naja ne grobe Einschätzung ist :
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir den Artikel von Igor mal durchgelesen. Tja, hätte ich das mal früher gewusst.
Aber jetzt isses zu spät. Mit dem Barrow hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt, aber das wäre ja genauso ein Schwachsinn gewesen.
Zumindest kann ich bestätigen, das sich vom TF1 zum TF2 nicht viel verändert hat. Diese Schwankungen in der Anzeige sind nachwievor da, bei den ersten Tests lag der Durchfluss zwischen 188 und 194 l/h. Ab und an sank er dann urplötzlich und schwankte zwischen 172 und 179 l/h.
Ähnlich dann auch bei dem Aufbau als der Sensor zwischen 33 und 37 l/h schwankte (hier lag wahrscheinlich schon ein Teilverstopfung vor), schoss er ab und zu mal auf 53-57 l/h.
Und aktuell bescheinigt der TF2 mir 0 l/h, obwohl ein sehr sehr geringer Durchfluss vorhanden zu sein scheint. Aber eben zu gering als das es der Sensor registriert, wie schon von Igor beschrieben. Vielleicht ist die Anzeige bei dem TF2 im normalen Bereich etwas genauer, im Gegensatz zum TF1, aber zuverlässig, nicht wirklich.
Und dieser schrille Alarmton ist wahrlich die größte Katastrophe an dem Gerät, auch wenn es bei einem Pumpendefekt durchaus von Vorteil sein kann.

Gruß Thor


----------



## nekro- (22. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich Wakü Neuling, zumindest was modulare Wasserkühlung betrifft.
> Mein Plan war meinen 4790k damit zu kühlen. Als Radiatoren verwende ich einen 420er NexXxos Monsta (oben) und einen 280er NexXxos XT45 (unten). Das mag jetzt etwas nach Overkill klingen, aber meine zukünftigen Aufrüstpläne machen das notwendig.



Das ist ganz und gar nicht Overkill, Radiatoren leben von der Fläche nicht von der Dicke. Bedenke am Ende kühlt der Radiator mit Luft und mehr Lüfter brauchen mehr Fläche 




> Kann es sein, das die D5 Pumpe mit diesem einfachen Build schon überfordert ist oder könnte vielleicht irgendwo eine Verstopfung vorliegen? Oder hab ich irgendwo einen dummen Fehler gemacht, der mir noch nicht bewusst geworden ist?



Nein! Eine D5 packt das locker! Zum Vergleich, meine 3x360 + 5m Schlauch + externen Mora + 1 meter höhenunterschied packt meine locker bei 75% bei ca. 60l/h wenn der Wert stimmt. Ich vermute eher dein DFM gibt Murks aus.

Ich würde auch mal den CPU Block zerlegen und schauen ob da Schmand den Finnen zu gesetzt hat. Wenn der Durchfluss zu gering ist, dann müsste sich die Wärme an dem CPU Out im Schlauch stauen und der deutlich heißer sein als der CPU In Schlauch


----------



## maexi (22. September 2020)

3mm tiefer ins Pumpengehäuse geschraubt, ragt das Gewinde der Schraube jetzt in den Wasserzufluss?Vielleicht liegt hier der Hund begraben?


----------



## freaky1978 (22. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Artikel von Igor mal durchgelesen. Tja, hätte ich das mal früher gewusst.
> Aber jetzt isses zu spät. Mit dem Barrow hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt, aber das wäre ja genauso ein Schwachsinn gewesen.
> Zumindest kann ich bestätigen, das sich vom TF1 zum TF2 nicht viel verändert hat. Diese Schwankungen in der Anzeige sind nachwievor da, bei den ersten Tests lag der Durchfluss zwischen 188 und 194 l/h. Ab und an sank er dann urplötzlich und schwankte zwischen 172 und 179 l/h.
> Ähnlich dann auch bei dem Aufbau als der Sensor zwischen 33 und 37 l/h schwankte (hier lag wahrscheinlich schon ein Teilverstopfung vor), schoss er ab und zu mal auf 53-57 l/h.
> ...


Du hast ja geschrieben was für eine Flüssigkeit du verwendest ein anderer hat ja schon geschrieben vielleicht 
Schmodder im CPU Kühler...was ich schon hatte und jetzt nicht Lachen...das im Wasser kleinste Rückstände
waren schon von der Produktion, die mir immer wieder den CPU Kühler zugesetzt haben...! 
Da habe ich schon Anfälle dran bekommen das war zwar immer bei destillierten Wasser aber unmöglich 
ist nicht´s also würde ich mal gucken 
Zum Durchflusssensor der von aquacomputer braucht zwar die Software aber läuft bei mir seit Jahren einwandfrei.


----------



## thorecj (22. September 2020)

freaky1978 schrieb:


> Du hast ja geschrieben was für eine Flüssigkeit du verwendest ein anderer hat ja schon geschrieben vielleicht
> Schmodder im CPU Kühler...was ich schon hatte und jetzt nicht Lachen...das im Wasser kleinste Rückstände
> waren schon von der Produktion, die mir immer wieder den CPU Kühler zugesetzt haben...!
> Da habe ich schon Anfälle dran bekommen das war zwar immer bei destillierten Wasser aber unmöglich
> ...


Ja, leider hab ich nichts von aquacomputer verbaut, daher krieg ich auch nicht die Software, zumindest nicht kostenlos. Ich wollte eben eine direkte Anzeige, einen Indikator für den Durchfluss, ohne extra Programme öffnen zu müssen. Das die Dinger so Käse sind kann ja keiner ahnen. 



nekro- schrieb:


> Das ist ganz und gar nicht Overkill, Radiatoren leben von der Fläche nicht von der Dicke. Bedenke am Ende kühlt der Radiator mit Luft und mehr Lüfter brauchen mehr Fläche
> 
> Nein! Eine D5 packt das locker! Zum Vergleich, meine 3x360 + 5m Schlauch + externen Mora + 1 meter höhenunterschied packt meine locker bei 75% bei ca. 60l/h wenn der Wert stimmt. Ich vermute eher dein DFM gibt Murks aus.
> 
> Ich würde auch mal den CPU Block zerlegen und schauen ob da Schmand den Finnen zu gesetzt hat. Wenn der Durchfluss zu gering ist, dann müsste sich die Wärme an dem CPU Out im Schlauch stauen und der deutlich heißer sein als der CPU In Schlauch


Das dieses Setting Overkill wäre, hab ich schon von mehreren Seiten gehört, denn einen 4790k für moderate Übertaktung brauchts keine so große Fläche, aber ich brauche die schon und eigentlich noch mehr, aber um den 420er Monsta und den 280er XT45 in das Phanteks Enthoo luxe unterzubringen, hatte es umfangreiche Umbaumassnahmen des Gehäuses erfordert. Meine Wakü ist eigentlich für ein zukünftiges Setup konzipiert, eventuell mit einer RTX3090 und einem Zen3 Modell, je nachdem was noch so kommt. Dafür hätte ich sogar lieber noch mehr Radiatorfläche gehabt, aber die müsste ich dann extern realisieren. 



maexi schrieb:


> 3mm tiefer ins Pumpengehäuse geschraubt, ragt das Gewinde der Schraube jetzt in den Wasserzufluss?Vielleicht liegt hier der Hund begraben?


Nein. Die Verschlussschraube ist ein alternativer Einlass. Das Gewinde ragt mindestens einen Zentimeter in das Gehäuse der Pumpe hinein. Ich hätte die Verschlussschraube noch einige Millimeter tiefer versenken können, ohne auch nur in die Nähe der Pumpe oder der anderen In- und Outlets zu kommen. Es war aber nur nötig die Schraube plan zur Oberfläche zu versenken. 
Wenn ich heute das System zerlegt habe, poste ich noch ein paar Screenshot rein, dann ist das sicher nachvollziehbarer. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## nekro- (22. September 2020)

Was sagt der Hand Test bei den  Schläuchen wenn der CPU auf 90 grad geht ?


----------



## thorecj (22. September 2020)

Der Handtest? Wegen der Temperatur oder dem Durchfluss? 
Also, wenn du die Temperatur meinst, da brauch ich keinen Handtest. Ich hab noch 2 Temperatursensoren, die zwischen Anschlüssen verschraubt werden und an meiner Lamptron FC5 dranhängen. Ein Sensor ist direkt nach dem CPU Kühler verbaut und der andere vor der Pumpe, also nach beiden Radiatoren. So kann ich dann ein relativ präzises Delta auslesen. 
Bei sinkendem Durchfluss wird das Delta größer, was ich auch bei mir beobachten konnte. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## nekro- (22. September 2020)

Gut das du vor und nach CPU ein Tempsensor hast habe ich wohl überlesen, gut dann weißt du ja das es am DF liegt. Also wie oben viele bereits gesagt haben. Putzen!


----------



## thorecj (22. September 2020)

Is gerade erledigt. Der Rechner läuft und primelt so vor sich hin. 
Aber der Reihe nach. 
Alles abgelassen, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die ganze Suppe nochmal durch ein Sieb mit Küchentuch gefiltert um jegliche Partikel oder eventuelle Verschmutzungen zu entfernen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschließend die Pumpe augebaut, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und gereinigt. Hier nochmal der versenkte Verschlussstopfen in Nahaufnahme. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann den Kühler ausgebaut und demontiert. Leider sind die 2 Bilder sehr schlecht, sorry. Aber ich denke man kann die Verunreinigungen erkennen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem ersten groben Reinigen zeigen sich Verfärbungen die wie Rost aussehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist einer der Übeltäter. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht aus wie Fasern. Keine Ahnung woher das kommt. Ich hatte irgendwie den Eindruck, das der Kühler nicht neu gewesen ist.
Also alles gründlich gereinigt. Wie kriegt man diese feinen Finnen eigentlich sauber? Ich hab nach gründlicher Spülung eine Rasierklinge genommen hab versucht die Rillen abzufahren. Dabei sind noch kleine Schmutzpartikel zum Vorschein gekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach wieder den ganzen Quark zusammengeschraubt, eingebaut und neu befüllt. 
Nachdem starten des PCs sah der Durchfluss wieder gut aus, zumindest wenn man der Anzeige Glauben schenkt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temperaturen in Prime sind wieder top. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Durchflusssensor zeigt mittlerweile einen Wert von ca 77 l/h an. Gelegentlich gehts dannal auf 55 l/h runter und wieder hoch. Ich komme daher zu der professionellen Einschätzung, das der Thermaltake TF2 der reinste Käse ist. Aber zumindest kann man so gut erkennen, das auch wieder ein ordentlicher Durchfluss da ist. 

Als Abschluss dieses ellenlangen Beitrags noch eine Frage: Wenn ich in das System, zwecks Ausfallsicherheit, noch eine zweite Pumpe einbinden möchte, muss es dann die gleiche sein, zumindest mit gleicher Leistung oder kann ich dann auch problemlos eine DDC mit der D5 kombinieren? 

Danke an alle die bis hierhin durchgehalten haben. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## maexi (22. September 2020)

Kann man machen, allerdings ist es spielerei. Ich habe schon viele Pumpen gehabt und ausprobiert von den Laing Pumpen ist noch nie eine ausgefallen. Wenn möglich eine Alarmfunktion schalten, reicht locker.


----------



## thorecj (22. September 2020)

Eine Alarmfunktion hat ja der Durchflusssensor von Thermaltake mit ziemlich lautem schrillen Fiepen. Da krieg ich jeden Nachbarn über 100m damit wach.


----------



## picknicker 1 (22. September 2020)

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Fehlersuche!

Du kannst problemlos 2 unterschiedliche Pumpen kombinieren, habe ich letztens auch bei mir gemacht (Phobya DC12-400 hat sich zu einer D5 gesellt). Der Druck kann sich so erhöhen (Druck der einzelnen Pumpen wird nahezu addiert) und dein Durchfluss wird steigen (etwa im Bereich 25-40%, kommt auf die verwendeten Pumpen und die genutzten Stufen/Umdrehungen an). Ich habe es v.a. wegen der geringeren Lautstärke gemacht, da man so beide Pumpen weit runter drosseln kann ohne an Durchfluss zu verlieren (und dabei weit leiser sein können als eine Pumpe, die höher laufen muss). Die Sache mit der Redundanz ist natürlich auch ganz nett. 

Mal etwas zum Thema:  https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2011/04/26/pump-setup-series-vs-parallel/2/


----------



## Sinusspass (22. September 2020)

Sehr gut, dass alles wieder sauber läuft. Woher die Verschmutzung kam, ist hinterher kaum festzustellen, da der Dreck ja durch den Kreislauf bewegt wird und dann eben da landet, wo er am besten rausgefiltert werden kann, sprich in der Mikrostruktur des Cpu-Kühlers.



thorecj schrieb:


> Als Abschluss dieses ellenlangen Beitrags noch eine Frage: Wenn ich in das System, zwecks Ausfallsicherheit, noch eine zweite Pumpe einbinden möchte, muss es dann die gleiche sein, zumindest mit gleicher Leistung oder kann ich dann auch problemlos eine DDC mit der D5 kombinieren?


Kann man schon ohne Probleme machen, aber das bringt nicht wirklich was. Die Pumpe fällt in der Regel nicht so schnell aus, und wenn doch, merkst du das daran, dass deine Hardware zum Selbstschutz runtertaktet und schließlich abschaltet.


----------



## nekro- (23. September 2020)

Hast du einen Filter in deinem AGB? Finde die sehr sinnvoll.
Schön zu sehen das dein System wieder sauber ist. Da du sowieso jedes Jahr putzen solltest oder wenn der DF zu sehr absinkt, brauchst keine Rasierklinge nehmen. Ich nutze immer ne Zahnbürste und das langt.

Geh mal von aus das du demnächst wieder putzen musst. Was ist denn das für eine Farbe überhaupt ? Und was für Schläuche sind das ? Die Wassertemperatur sagt zur Zeit was beim Benchen (CPU und GPU) ?


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Danke an alle. Wegen der Zweitpumpe überlege ich mir noch. Nicht nur wegen der Ausfallsicherheit, sondern auch wegen dem Durchfluss. Mit einem Radiator und einem Kühler lag der bei ca 175 l/h. Jetzt sind lediglich ein weiterer Radiator und ein paar mehr Schläuche dazu gekommen und der Durchfluss liegt bei ca 75l/h. Ich weiß das die feinen Finnen der Kühler den größten Widerstand im einer Wakü bedeuten, daher hab ich ein wenig Bammel, das der Druck noch weiter absinkt, wenn noch ein GPU Kühler mit eingebunden wird. Ich weiß, das die Anzeige des Sensors nicht wirklich aussagekräftig ist (lt Igor liegt der reale Durchfluss ca 30 l/h höher), aber einen anderen Anhaltspunkt habe ich leider nicht.



nekro- schrieb:


> Hast du einen Filter in deinem AGB? Finde die sehr sinnvoll.
> Schön zu sehen das dein System wieder sauber ist. Da du sowieso jedes Jahr putzen solltest oder wenn der DF zu sehr absinkt, brauchst keine Rasierklinge nehmen. Ich nutze immer ne Zahnbürste und das langt.
> 
> Geh mal von aus das du demnächst wieder putzen musst. Was ist denn das für eine Farbe überhaupt ? Und was für Schläuche sind das ? Die Wassertemperatur sagt zur Zeit was beim Benchen (CPU und GPU) ?



Ein Filter wäre vielleicht eine Idee, allerdings habe ich da auch Bedenken, das er den Durchfluss noch weiter hemmt.
Das Reinigen mit ner alten Zahnbürste hab ich tatsächlich probiert, allerdings kommt man damit nicht in die Rillen zwischen den Finnen. Die sind beim Heatkiller tatsächlich so fein und dünn, das ich da nur mit einer Rasierklinge reingekommen bin, und das auch nicht bei jeder Rille. In Anbetracht dessen, was ich da noch für Dreck rausgeholt habe, war das sicher nicht meine schlechteste Idee. 
Die Farbe ist die EK Cryofuel Blood red, die Schläuche sind ganz normale 16/10mm (https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...10-3/8-id-klar-3m-9-8ft-retailbox-300cm?c=362).
Die Temperaturen habe ich auf dem letzten Screen in einem kleinen Wordfenster dokumentiert. Die Wassertemperatur vor der Pumpe (ca 25°C) und nach dem Kühler (26,9°C) weisen ein Delta von 1,9 Kelvin auf. Das ist eigentlich Ok, denke ich. Man muss bedenken, das der 4790k hier mit 4,9GHz und 1,39V läuft, Pumpe und alle Lüfter (Push-Pull auf beiden Radiatoren) bei 100%. Das ist so nur zum Testen und wäre als Alltagssetting viel zu laut.

Gruß Thor


----------



## Nathenhale (23. September 2020)

Zum Thema CPU-Kühler reinigen ich habe da immer eine Zahnbürste benutzt. Und diese je nach kühler mit etwas Alkohol versehen. Nach meiner Erfahrung hat sich das gut bewährt. Ich nehme immer die Dr. Besd die noch so extra orange Streifen hat.


----------



## nekro- (23. September 2020)

Für den nächsten Loop nimmst du mal Aqua Computer Kühlflüssigkeit damit gibt es die besten Erfahrungen. Das rot ist aber eher ein etwas helleres Rot

Puh ob ein Filter tatsächlich den DF bremst , kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht weiß jemand was.

Jo die Temps passen!


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Für den nächsten Loop nimmst du mal Aqua Computer Kühlflüssigkeit damit gibt es die besten Erfahrungen. Das rot ist aber eher ein etwas helleres Rot
> 
> Puh ob ein Filter tatsächlich den DF bremst , kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht weiß jemand was.
> 
> Jo die Temps passen!



Das Kühlmittel ist von Aquatuning (https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue.../400/aquatuning-at-protect-clear-1000ml?c=368). Damit gibts eigentlich auch keine negative Erfahrungen. Auch die Farbe von EK (https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...-ek-cryofuel-konzentrat-blood-red-100ml?c=368) scheint Ok zu sein. Die Farbe ist etwas blass, weil ich es nur halb so stark dosiert habe. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (23. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Jetzt sind lediglich ein weiterer Radiator und ein paar mehr Schläuche dazu gekommen und der Durchfluss liegt bei ca 75l/h. Ich weiß das die feinen Finnen der Kühler den größten Widerstand im einer Wakü bedeuten, daher hab ich ein wenig Bammel, das der Druck noch weiter absinkt, wenn noch ein GPU Kühler mit eingebunden wird.


Na und, dann liegen eben nur noch 60l/h, wo ist das Problem? Mehr Durchfluss bringt vielleicht 2°C bessere Temperaturen, da bringt es mehr, das Geld in mehr Radiatorfläche zu stecken. Auch wenn du jetzt die Schocktherapie für zu wenig Durchfluss hattest, selbst mit erstaunlich wenig Durchfluss tut sich bei den Temperaturen ziemlich wenig, da kann man bedenkenlos auf 30l/h runter ohne größere Temperaturverluste. Klar bringt mehr Durchfluss bessere Temperaturen, das ist bei mehr Radiatorfläche aber genauso. Man kann immer weiter eskalieren und es wird immer weniger bringen. Pumpenleistung ist zwar ein guter Ansatz, aber Radiatorfläche ist besser, da es gerade bei der verhältnismäßig hohen Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte mehr bringt.


> Die Farbe ist die EK Cryofuel Blood red, die Schläuche sind ganz normale 16/10mm (https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...10-3/8-id-klar-3m-9-8ft-retailbox-300cm?c=362).





thorecj schrieb:


> Das Kühlmittel ist von Aquatuning (https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue.../400/aquatuning-at-protect-clear-1000ml?c=368). Damit gibts eigentlich auch keine negative Erfahrungen. Auch die Farbe von EK (https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...-ek-cryofuel-konzentrat-blood-red-100ml?c=368) scheint Ok zu sein. Die Farbe ist etwas blass, weil ich es nur halb so stark dosiert habe.


Müll. Wirklich. 
Der Schlauch ist die größte Weichmacherseuche überhaupt, zu Kühlmittel von Alphacool und Aquatuning gibt es reichlich negative Erfahrungen und Cryofuel-Konzentrat sollte mit destilliertem Wasser statt anderem Kühlmittel verwendet werden. Unterschiedliche Kühlmittel vertragen sich nahezu nie.


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Zum Thema CPU-Kühler reinigen ich habe da immer eine Zahnbürste benutzt. Und diese je nach kühler mit etwas Alkohol versehen. Nach meiner Erfahrung hat sich das gut bewährt. Ich nehme immer die Dr. Besd die noch so extra orange Streifen hat.


Die Borsten einer handelsüblichen Zahnbürste sind zu dick, um zwischen die Finnen zu kommen. Da passt teilweise nur ein Blatt Papier dazwischen. Ich war beim Öffnen des Kühlers selbst überrascht, wie fein diese Struktur ist. Ich hab schon viele Bilder von verschiedenen Herstellern gesehen, aber sowas filigranes wie beim Heatkiller is mir noch nicht unter die Augen gekommen. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## nekro- (23. September 2020)

Deswegen die Frage auch von mir oben was für Schläuche das sind. 

Ich bin genau aus dem Grund zu EK ZMT gewechselt als ich das System von meinem Kollegen nach 10 Jahren gesehen hatte!!! Details erspare ich euch


----------



## picknicker 1 (23. September 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> ch bin genau aus dem Grund zu EK ZMT gewechselt als ich das System von meinem Kollegen nach 10 Jahren gesehen hatte!!! Details erspare ich euch


Naja, ich bitte dich!
Nach 10 Jahren ohne Wartung und mit "Weichmacher-Schläuchen" ist das ja auch kein Wunder...  

Wenn man es einigermaßen ernsthaft angeht, reinigt man 1x/Jahr (manche mehr, andere nur alle 2 Jahre) und alles sollte absolut im Lot sein (passieren kann immer was, klar...). Ich habe auch noch 16/12mm-Schlauch mit wohl Unmengen an Weichmacher drin, macht bei mir aber keine Probleme (der Schlauch selber wird natürlich etwas trüb/milchig, ist mir aber wumpe...; notfalls neues Stück Schlauch rein). Farbzusätze und den ganzen unnötigen Schrott/Ballast (sorry ) nutze ich nicht, hin und wieder wird mal ne Veränderung am Kreislauf vorgenommen und dabei dann auch nach Bedarf gereinigt. Seit 8 Jahren meine gängige Praxis und glücklicherweise nie ein wirkliches Problem gehabt.


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Na und, dann liegen eben nur noch 60l/h, wo ist das Problem? Mehr Durchfluss bringt vielleicht 2°C bessere Temperaturen, da bringt es mehr, das Geld in mehr Radiatorfläche zu stecken. Auch wenn du jetzt die Schocktherapie für zu wenig Durchfluss hattest, selbst mit erstaunlich wenig Durchfluss tut sich bei den Temperaturen ziemlich wenig, da kann man bedenkenlos auf 30l/h runter ohne größere Temperaturverluste. Klar bringt mehr Durchfluss bessere Temperaturen, das ist bei mehr Radiatorfläche aber genauso. Man kann immer weiter eskalieren und es wird immer weniger bringen. Pumpenleistung ist zwar ein guter Ansatz, aber Radiatorfläche ist besser, da es gerade bei der verhältnismäßig hohen Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte mehr bringt.


Der Durchfluss hat sich mal eben nur durch einen weiteren Radiator mehr als halbiert. Das war eigentlich meine Sorge. Jetzt lass ich auf jeden Fall erstmal so laufen und werde dann später beim Erweitern entscheiden ob ich noch ne zweite Pumpe in den Kreislauf integriere. Schaden tuts jedenfalls nicht. 



> Müll. Wirklich.
> Der Schlauch ist die größte Weichmacherseuche überhaupt, zu Kühlmittel von Alphacool und Aquatuning gibt es reichlich negative Erfahrungen und Cryofuel-Konzentrat sollte mit destilliertem Wasser statt anderem Kühlmittel verwendet werden. Unterschiedliche Kühlmittel vertragen sich nahezu nie.


Was hättest du denn genommen. Weichmacher sind in jedem Schlauch drin und negative Berichte findest du auch zu jedem Produkt, wenn man nur gut genug danach sucht. Wenn ich jede Negativrezension für voll nehmen würde, wäre ich noch mit nem Rechenschieber unterwegs. Aber wenn du auf was spezielles hinaus willst, dann bitte. Ich bin immer für Anregungen offen. 
Die Sache mit der Farbe hab ich offensichtlich überlesen. Ich habs auch erst vorhin gesehen, das man ausdrücklich nur destilliertes Wasser dafür verwenden sollte. Hab ich also verbockt, sorry. Sollte sich der Kühler nochmal in nächster Zeit zusetzen, werde ich die Farbe entsorgen und vielleicht nur mit destilliertem Wasser ohne jegliche Zusätze befüllen. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (23. September 2020)

Als Schlauch Ek Zmt, Watercool Epdm oder Tygon Norprene, da diese keine Weichmacher enthalten, allerdings schwarz sind.
Klare Schläuche enthalten nun mal Weichmacher, da sind gibt es aber auch erhebliche Unterschiede. Die Mayhems Ultra Clear enthalten nach derzeitigem Stand am wenigsten und sind daher die beste Wahl.

Bei der Kühlflüssigkeit macht man mit (auf Wunsch farbigem) Aquacomputer Dp Ultra nichts falsch, da gibt es auch keine Berichte zu, bei denen Fehler auf das Dp Ultra zurückzuführen sind.


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Ok. Danke für die Auflistung. Schwarze Schläuche waren für mich keine Option, da ich ja "sehen wollte was passiert". Das mit der Farbe war eigentlich nicht geplant und ne spontane Idee gewesen. 
Was ist denn im Wakü Kreislauf so schlimm an Weichmacher? Ich meine, im Essen will ich auch nicht haben, aber in ner Wakü? Setzt sich das am Kühler ab? Oder wegen det Umwelt? 

Gruß Thor


----------



## picknicker 1 (23. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Wakü Kreislauf so schlimm an Weichmacher? Ich meine, im Essen will ich auch nicht haben, aber in ner Wakü? Setzt sich das am Kühler ab? Oder wegen det Umwelt?


Die werden mit der Zeit aus dem Schlauch gelöst (bedingt durch chemische Reaktion und höhere Temperaturen) und sammeln sich dann gerne im CPU-Kühler, um den dann zuzusetzen (die Erfahrung hast du ja gerade gemacht, nur diesmal nicht aufgrund des Weichmachers...).
Wie ich aber weiter oben schon mitgeteilt habe, muss das nicht zwangsläufig so kommen.


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Das passiert doch aber nicht von heute auf morgen. Diese chemischen Prozesse dauern doch Monate, vielleicht sogar Jahre. Wenn ich das System aber regelmäßig warte und reinige (jährlich oder halbjährlich) sollte ich doch keine Probleme bekommen, oder? 

Gruß Thor


----------



## picknicker 1 (23. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Das passiert doch aber nicht von heute auf morgen. Diese chemischen Prozesse dauern doch Monate, vielleicht sogar Jahre. Wenn ich das System aber regelmäßig warte und reinige (jährlich oder halbjährlich) sollte ich doch keine Probleme bekommen, oder?


Exakt...
Je höher die Wassertemp. im Kreislauf ist, desto schneller passiert das. Also immer schön für "kühles Wasser" sorgen und man hat nen größeren Puffer. Und reinigen/warten sollte man eine WaKü ohnehin, dann passiert da auch nichts... Habe seit etlichen Jahren noch nie ein Problem derart gehabt.


----------



## maexi (23. September 2020)

Weichmacher ist erst einmal nicht weiter tragisch, natürlich leidet der Schlauch, wer damit leben kann. Wenn bei einem klaren Schlauch, die rote, gelb, blau usw. Farbe sich verändert, liegt das mit am Weichmacher. Und nu das Problem, so wie Weichmacher ausgewaschen wird, werden auch Teile der Farbe, Lötrückstände usw. aus dem inneren Kreislauf ausgewaschen. Was erst einmal auch nicht schlimm ist. Aber im laufe der Zeit verbindet sich das mit dem Weichmacher und bildet eine feste Masse und damit fangen die Probleme an. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn ein System danach dann richtig gereinigt wird, kann es Jahre dauern bis es wieder zu Problemen kommt.
Was sieht man in einem System mit klaren Schläuchen wenn alles richtig läuft, die Farbe vom Kühlmittel, von Bewegung keine Spur. Gut dass das Kühlmittel langsam im AGB weniger wird, aber sonst. Naja es gibt AGBs, da kann man am Zulauf eine Wasserbewegung erkennen. Ich habe so eins, ist von AC mit einer Art Wassersäule. Die Wassersäule soll man an Hand von Phantasie erkennen. In meinen Augen läuft da Wasser am Rohr runter, aber ich sehe die Wasserbewegung. Ein funktionierender DFM  der meinetwegen falsche Werte ausgibt tut es aber auch. Es geht nicht um die "Menge" sondern um "es fließt Wasser".
Nicht ganz richtig die Menge spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, denn sie sollte nicht unter 25l/h liegen, alles über 40l/h gehört dann in die Ecke "passt schon".


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Das ist ja alles korrekt, allerdings sehe ich das nicht so dramatisch mit den Weichmachern. In den Schläuchen steigt die Temperatur nicht über 30° und im Wasser sind auch keine Öle und Fette, die dafür sorgen, das sich solche Stoffe schneller lösen. Ich habe jede einzelne Komponente sehr akribisch gewaschen und gespült. Selbst wenn ich nur alle 2 Jahre groß reinigen würde, ist das völlig unproblematisch. 
Und, um mich mal zu verteidigen, zu den durchsichtigen Schläuchen, selbst wenn ich keinen nervig piepsenden DFM gehabt hätte, hätte ich aufgrund des Verhaltens der Luftblasen sehr gut sehen können, das sehr wenig bis gar kein Wasserfluss vorhanden war. Mit blickdichten Schläuchen, in denen übrigens auch Weichmacher drin sein müssen (zumindest wenn sie aus Kunststoff sind), hätte ich im Dunkeln getappt. Mit langjähriger Wakü Erfahrung merkt man das vielleicht bzw entwickelt ein Gespür dafür. Die muss ich mir aber noch aneignen, deswegen seid bitte nich so streng mit mir. Jeder hat mal als Noob angefangen. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## maexi (23. September 2020)

alles kein Problem, jeder fängt am Anfang an und bedingt durch die sich schnell ändernde Technik lernt man nie aus und macht deshalb Fehler oder weis nicht wie man es am besten anpacken muss, dafür gibt es ja die Foren und das Schwarmwissen.  Ich habe sehr viele Fehler gemacht und mache sie heute noch daraus wird dann irgendwann Teilwissen und wenn ich etwas nicht weiß, dann frage ich, deshalb muss man aber nicht blöde sein.
Noch etwas, was wirklich gelöst im Wasser ist siehst Du nicht, erst wenn es komprimiert ist merkst Du es. Ich such mal Bilder aus meinem vermeintlich sauberen System.


----------



## picknicker 1 (23. September 2020)

Du gehst das schon richtig an, alles gut...
Jeder von uns hat damit irgendwann mal angefangen und mit der Zeit dazugelernt/Neues entdeckt, ist doch ganz normal. Fehler helfen ja auch eigentlich am besten beim Lernen und sind überhaupt nicht schlimm (man macht ja eigentlich eher die kleineren und harmlosen Fehler als direkt seinen laufenden PC zu fluten!)  
Und selbst wenn das Wasser später bei dir (nach GPU-Einbindung etc.) auch mal gegen 40°C gehen sollte, ist das mit nem kleinen, regelmäßigen Wartungsaufwand alles kein Thema.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles korrekt, allerdings sehe ich das nicht so dramatisch mit den Weichmachern. In den Schläuchen steigt die Temperatur nicht über 30° und im Wasser sind auch keine Öle und Fette, die dafür sorgen, das sich solche Stoffe schneller lösen.


In Kühlmitteln sind Stoffe enthalten, die Weichmacher bedeutend schneller rauslösen, gerade bei höheren Temperaturen. Darauf kann man auch nicht verzichten, weil diese Stoffe meist essenziell für den Korrosionsschutz sind.


> Mit blickdichten Schläuchen, in denen übrigens auch Weichmacher drin sein müssen (zumindest wenn sie aus Kunststoff sind)


Epdm ist eine Art Gummi, soweit ich weiß. Da sind schon Weichmacher drin, aber das sind andere und sie werden nicht durch die üblichen Zusatzstoffe rausgewaschen.


picknicker 1 schrieb:


> man macht ja eigentlich eher die kleineren und harmlosen Fehler als direkt seinen laufenden PC zu fluten!


Ähm...doch, manchmal schon.


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Danke für die Aufmunterung. Solche Mikropartikel sieht man im Wasser logisch nicht (dazu bewegt es sich auch zu schnell), sondern erst wenn sie sich stauen und verdichten. 
Wenn das Wasser über 40° erreicht würde ich aber schon etwas besorgt sein. Ist das nicht etwas zu warm in nem Wakü Kreislauf? Spätestens dann würde ich über mehr externe Radiatorfläche nachdenken. Und da muss ich dann Frauchen auch von der Wichtigkeit einer solchen Anschaffung überzeugen. Aber das wird noch schwer genug bei ner neuen Grafikkarte. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (23. September 2020)

40°C sind bei richtiger Komponentenwahl weit weg von gefährlich. Im Sommer lässt sich das je nach Wetter ums verrecken nicht vermeiden, da kann der Kreislauf noch so übertrieben sein. Zugegeben, bei über 40°C Raumtemperatur ist es nicht gerade angenehm beim Zocken, aber was soll man bei solchem Wetter sonst machen, wo man nicht genauso oder noch mehr schwitzt? Ok, sich zusaufen, damit man es nicht mehr merkt.
Klar macht ein externer Radiator wie der Mora das besser, da kann man aber gleich ne ordentliche Summe einplanen, um das richtig zu realisieren. Sowas macht man eigentlich besser direkt am Anfang, da spart man sich schonmal die internen Radiatoren, auch wenn man die wieder gut loswird.


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Achso, zum Thema "kleine Fehler", beim etsten Befüllen hab ich mein altes Netzteil geschrottet. 
Ich wollte es mittels Überbrückungsstecker nur zum Befüllen verwenden und habe wohl etwas zu schnell nachgekippt, dann ist es teilweise rausgeblubbert und ins Netzteil gelaufen. Sofort hab ich alles abgeschaltet und das Netzteil aufgeschraubt und ca ne halbe Stunde mit Frauchens Fön bearbeitet. Im festen Glauben, das alles trocken war (kleiner Spoiler, war es nicht), hab es wieder angestöpselt und eingeschaltet. Es lief immerhin noch ne knappe Minute, dann gabs nen Knall. 
Ruhe in Frieden Seasonic.


----------



## picknicker 1 (23. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Wenn das Wasser über 40° erreicht würde ich aber schon etwas besorgt sein. Ist das nicht etwas zu warm in nem Wakü Kreislauf?


Ich sag mal so... Kühler ist immer besser.
Aber die ganzen Teile sind meist bis 60°C freigegeben, bei einigen wenigen weiß ich von 50°C. Und da sind 40°C noch weit von entfernt. Selbst bei dauerhaftem Betrieb in dem Bereich wird dir da nichts passieren.
Da Custom-WaKü's aber eng mit individuellen Wünschen/Zielen verbunden sind, gehen die Meinungen zur Endgestaltung da weit auseinander. Mein persönliches Temp.-Limit für das Wasser liegt z.B. bei 35°C, und das wird auch im Sommer eingehalten. Jeder kann da auf seine Art und Weise glücklich werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. September 2020)

Regel Nummer 1 beim Befüllen: Sämtliche laufende Elektronik so aufstellen, dass kein Wasser drankommen kann. Kabel der Pumpe ist ja lang genug.


----------



## maexi (23. September 2020)

Also ich habe meinen Computerraum unterm Dach, da sind schon Temperaturen vorhanden wo man sich fragt ob das so sein muss. Und wenn man dann an die Wüste Gabi denkt und sich fragt wozu das Gerät mit Namen Klimaanlage in der Ecke eigentlich gut ist, muss es warm sein. Die Raumtemperatur ist immer ein Ziel, sie soweit wie möglich mit einer Kühlung zu erreichen. Eine gute Kühlung ist auch im Sommer annähernd dazu in der Lage. Ich würde sagen 40°C sollte da kein Problem sein. Irgendwann sagt einem ja auch die Hitze das es besser ist schwimmen zu gehen als zu zocken. Zumal sich Summen für Grafikkarten entwickeln, die jenseits von gut und böse sind. Wenn das so weiter geht mache ich mir mit Sicherheit keine Gedanken mehr um das Hobby Computer. Angel soll auch entspannen.


----------



## thorecj (23. September 2020)

Ihr versteht mich etwas falsch. Um die einzelnen Komponenten bei 40°+ mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Es ist eher so, das ich persönlich eher weniger haben möchte, also max 35°.

Beim Befüllen war ja alles schon im Rechner verstaut, inklusive gutem Asus Thor Netzteil, hatte aber alles keinen Strom. Trotzdem wollte ich nicht das da Feuchtigkeit rein kommt und habe den Schlauch, mit dem ich am oberen Radiator befüllt habe, etwas zur Seite gedreht. Und da stand zufälligerweise Seasonic. Das war eben so ein typischer Panikmoment, wenn man offensichtlich Scheibenkleister baut, aber es noch retten will und dabei alles noch schlimmer macht. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## picknicker 1 (23. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Ihr versteht mich etwas falsch. Um die einzelnen Komponenten bei 40°+ mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Es ist eher so, das ich persönlich eher weniger haben möchte, also max 35°.


Ich hab dich da schon richtig verstanden, weil ich deine Gedanken nachvollziehen kann. Das Gute und Schöne an der Bastelei ist ja, dass du deine eigenen Ziele und Prioritäten einfließen lassen und dir dein System nach Wunsch gestalten kannst (z.B. schön dicke und überdimensionierte Radiatoren, zwei statt einer Pumpe, etc.). Und in diese Kategorie fällt ja auch ein "persönliches Temp.-Limit" (es sollte aber auch realitätsnah sein, also 25°C im Hochsommer wird da eher schwierig, 35°C sind i.d.R machbar) . 

Ist doch alles gut!


----------



## nekro- (23. September 2020)

picknicker 1 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bitte dich!
> Nach 10 Jahren ohne Wartung und mit "Weichmacher-Schläuchen" ist das ja auch kein Wunder...
> 
> Wenn man es einigermaßen ernsthaft angeht, reinigt man 1x/Jahr (manche mehr, andere nur alle 2 Jahre) und alles sollte absolut im Lot sein (passieren kann immer was, klar...). Ich habe auch noch 16/12mm-Schlauch mit wohl Unmengen an Weichmacher drin, macht bei mir aber keine Probleme (der Schlauch selber wird natürlich etwas trüb/milchig, ist mir aber wumpe...; notfalls neues Stück Schlauch rein). Farbzusätze und den ganzen unnötigen Schrott/Ballast (sorry ) nutze ich nicht, hin und wieder wird mal ne Veränderung am Kreislauf vorgenommen und dabei dann auch nach Bedarf gereinigt. Seit 8 Jahren meine gängige Praxis und glücklicherweise nie ein wirkliches Problem gehabt.



Ja 10 Jahre, andere schon nach einem 1/2 Jahr gerade dann wenn dauerhaft hohe Wassertemperaturen anliegen.
Du nutzte keine Zusätze, andere wie der TE schon.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Was hättest du denn genommen. Weichmacher sind in jedem Schlauch drin und negative Berichte findest du auch zu jedem Produkt


Es gibt aber Schläuche wie den "Mayhems Ultra Clear" mit wenig Weichmacher.

Hatte diesen Schlauch 3 Jahre mit 30°C unter Last verbaut und es hat sich kein Weichmacher im Kühler abgesetzt. Nachdem ich von meinem 6700K auf meinem 9900K umbaute zerlegte ich mein Kühler und der war frei von Weichmacher. Ein kleinen Filter habe ich auch schon immer verbaut und mit meiner Pumpe und 2  interne Radiatoren + Mora keine Probleme mit dem Durchfluss. Ein Filter vor dem Kühlblock ist auch nicht verkehrt falls sich mal größere Schutzteile lösen. Weichmacher wird darin nicht viel aufgefangen, obwohl ich aus dem Filter auch schon ein leichten Film davon raus gereinigt habe.

Dein Schlauch ist auch für viel Weichmacher bekannt und das er auch schnell trüb wird.
Mein Mayhems Ultra Clear war nach 3 Jahren leicht trüb. Ohne ein neuen Schlauch oder Hardtube daneben zu halten wäre mir das mit farbiger Kühlflüssigkeit nicht groß aufgefallen.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Mayhems Ultra Clear enthalten nach derzeitigem Stand am wenigsten und sind daher die beste Wahl.


Bin da auch voll der Meinung. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bei der Kühlflüssigkeit macht man mit (auf Wunsch farbigem) Aquacomputer Dp Ultra nichts falsch


Hatte DP-Ultra in gelb 3 Jahre verbaut und davon hatte ich keinerlei Rückstände und alles hat sich 3 Jahre später einfach mit destiliertes Wasser raus reinigen lassen. Jetzt stehe ich eher auf RGB und habe farbloses DP-Ultra drin.


----------



## nekro- (23. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte DP-Ultra in gelb 3 Jahre verbaut und davon hatte ich keinerlei Rückstände und alles hat sich 3 Jahre später einfach mit destiliertes Wasser raus reinigen lassen. Jetzt stehe ich eher auf RGB und habe farbloses DP-Ultra drin.



Ja ich hoffe du behältst recht, ich nutze aktuell DP Ultra Grün, hatte vorher DP Ultra farblos. Grün mit RGB macht sich gut 


Sehe aktuell auch wieder Schmand und muss wohl wieder Putzen, wobei die Partikel schon komisch sind  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Ja ich hoffe du behältst recht, ich nutze aktuell DP Ultra Grün, hatte vorher DP Ultra farblos. Grün mit RGB macht sich gut


Kann nur von meiner gelben Flüssigkeit ausgehen, denn ein anderer Farbstoff kann sich wieder anders auswirken.

Natürlich musste ich auch mein AGB nach dem ablassen der Kühlflüssigkeit etwas reinigen, da etwas Rückstände auf dem Glas immer was zu sehen sind. Aber dazu reichte schon bereits normales Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn aus und etwas destiliertes Wasser zum nachspülen. Etwas Geschirrspülmittel hat sich da auch gut getan.


----------



## nekro- (23. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann nur von meiner gelben Flüssigkeit ausgehen, denn ein anderer Farbstoff kann sich wieder anders auswirken.


Denke ich auch, werde nach dem cleanen auch wieder auf DP Ultra farblos gehen!  Dieses mal direkt den 5l Kanister, der Mora 360, die 3x360 Radis und der 3m Schlauch sind ordentlich durstig 
Dann ist auch hoffentlich der neue DFM von AC endlich da, damit ich ich endlich richtig vergleichen kann.


----------



## nekro- (23. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Etwas Geschirrspülmittel hat sich da auch gut getan.


Werde ich mal versuchen, da wir ja richtigen Glas AGB haben


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Muss nur im Anschluss gut durch spülen, damit davon keine Reste zurück bleiben.
Dazu kannst auch Leitungswasser nehmen und am ende destiliertes Wasser zum nachspülen.

Bei mir passen auch 2,5 Liter rein. 
( Mora 360 + 420 + 240)
Vor meinem letzten Umbau haben knapp 2 Liter rein gepasst. 

Habe letztens 2 Liter DP-Ultra rein gekippt und etwa 500ml destiliertes Wasser beigemischt. Dadurch verbessert sich auch der Durchfluss, weil destiliertes Wasser ein geringeren Widerstand erzeugt. Gut  ob das jetzt mit nur 500 ml so viel ausmacht kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich hatte mal alles abgelassen so das nur zum Teil was in den Radiatoren und Blöcke zurück blieb und dann nur destiliertes Wasser aufgefüllt und mein Durchfluss hatte sich um 10 Liter/h verbessert. Aber das war vor meinem letzten Umbau, habe jetzt wie bereits geschrieben wieder 2 Liter DP-Ultra klar drin und meine RGBs kommen sehr gut zur Geltung.

In meiner Galerie kannst Bilder von meinem Rechner sehen.


----------



## nekro- (23. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> ....und etwa 500ml destiliertes Wasser beigemischt. Dadurch verbessert sich auch der Durchfluss,



Ist ne gute Idee für Notfälle. Hatte anfangs sogar die ersten 3 Monate nur mit destiliertem Wasser gefahren und gab nix zu beanstanden, der eine oder andere User hier nutzt nur destiliertes, oder mit nem Schnapsglas G12



IICARUS schrieb:


> In meiner Galerie kannst Bilder von meinem Rechner sehen.


 Du warst einer der Gründe wieso ich den Mora geholt habe! Auch wegen deiner Bildergallerie


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Habe mit destiliertes Wasser fast 1 Jahr lang meine Wakü betrieben, gab auch keine Probleme bis zu meinem letztem Umbau.


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2020)

Würde mir zusätzliche Kühlfläche in Form eines Mora noch soviel bessere Temperaturen bringen? Hab mich gestern mal an ein 5GHz Setting gewagt und es auch stabil bekommen, nur die small FFTs in prime wurden zu heiß, trotz max 28° Wassertemperatur. 
Übrigens, sehr schöne Bilder IICARUS. Kannst du mir sagen, was das für ein kleiner roter Kasten in dem Boden ist? Ist das ein DFM? Und wenn ja, von welcher Firma? 
Auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht jede Einzelheit zu hundert Prozent genau durchdacht habe, steht das System so wie es jetzt ist nicht länger als 3-4 Monate. Mit neuer Hardware kann ich einige Fehler korrigieren (Kühlmedium, Schläuche) bzw die Kühlung noch weiter ausbauen. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## nekro- (24. September 2020)

Er wird deine Wassertemperatur um ein paar Grad abkühlen. Die Differenz zwischen Wassertemperatur und Zimmertemperatur wird kleiner. Bei mir waren es vorher ein Delta von 13Kelvin und mit Mora sind es nur noch 6-7Kelvin. Das beste am Mora finde ich, das man die PC Lüfter und die Mora Lüfter sehr leise stellen kann. Mora lohnt es sich schon deshalb. Allerdings würde ich schon CPU + GPU kühlen


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2020)

5 Ghz, welche Spannung brauchst du dafür und wie warm wird das dann genau?


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2020)

Ich hab ja so schon zwischen Luft und Wasser knapp 5Kelvin, wenn man die Wassertemperatur vor der Pumpe als Maßstab, und 7-8Kelvin, wenn man das aufgewärmte Wasser nimmt. Allerdings mit den Lüftern auf volle Pulle. 
Die GPU jetzt mit einzubinden macht keinen Sinn, so kurz vor neuem Setup. Wenn ich dann neue Hardware drin habe, wird natürlich alles wassergekühlt. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> 5 Ghz, welche Spannung brauchst du dafür und wie warm wird das dann genau?



Die 5GHz laufen mit 1,47V. Im 1344k hab ich dann ca 80° und bei den kleinen FFTs hab ich dann ca 93° mit Peaks auf 99°, also kurz vorm runtertakten. 
Ich weiß das das sehr grenzwertig ist, es ist auch nur ein Test und kein Alltagssetting. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2020)

Uff, dabei habe ich mich damals bei meinem 4790k gar nicht über 1,3V getraut.
Prime95 ist natürlich total übertrieben und die Last wird man in der Praxis nie anliegen haben, aber 1,47V ist echt sportlich.


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2020)

Ich habe Spaß daran meine Hardware ans Limit zu treiben. Darum auch die Wakü, um moch mehr Luft fürs Übertakten zu haben. Meine AiO war da schnell am Ende. Aber das Köpfen brachte bei meinen beiden 4790k schon 20-25° bessere Temperaturen. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2020)

Geköpft ist er auch schon? Sehr schön, und dann trotzdem 99°C? Wie viel säuft der dabei?
Übertakten ist immer was, ich brauch auch wieder neue Hardware zum Spielen. RAM Oc macht nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## picknicker 1 (24. September 2020)

Die Spannung ist schon recht hoch, aber noch im Rahmen. Gerade mit einer guten WaKü alles noch "recht harmlos". Mein 3770k darf sich bis zu 1,55V ziehen (bei 4750 MHz, hab leider kein Taktwunder erwischt...) und das läuft alles schon ziemlich lange ohne Probleme. Temperaturen eigentlich nie über 85°C (geköpft und direct-die-gekühlt), und das nur in ganz wenigen Fällen. Den Takt hat er noch nie drosseln müssen.
Im englischsprachigen Raum werden öfter mal diese für den "deutschen Raum" ungewöhnlich hohen Spannungen verwendet, die sind da etwas schmerzloser. Bei guter Kühlung und ordentlicher Anwendung/Umsetzung alles kein Thema.


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2020)

Also mit prime, ich nutze V29. 8 mit avx, zieht nur der Prozessor 155W bei den large FFTs und 185W bei den small FFTs. Der gesamte PC liegt bei ca 325W.
Der 4790k den ich gerade drin habe, hat die Eigenart, das zwischen dem heißesten und kühlsten Kern teilweise satte 14° Unterschied sind, das ist bei dem anderen 4790k nicht so. Also bei den Peaks auf 99° hat der kühle Kern nur ca 86°.


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2020)

Ich hatte auch mal kurze Ausflüge über 1,5V hinaus, aber beide Prozessoren werden in solchen Regionen immer instabil. Brechstange klappt halt nicht immer. Aber bis 1,5V skalieren sie noch recht gut. Durch die Wakü ist auch das eingetreten, was ich mir erhofft hatte, die Kernspannung für den 4,9GHz Betrieb konnte ich von 1,395V auf 1,38V stabil senken und schaffte sogar einen vollen Customrun mit Prime über 6Stunden. Dabei lagen die maximalen Temperaturen bei ca 85°.

Gruß Thor


----------



## picknicker 1 (24. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Der 4790k den ich gerade drin habe, hat die Eigenart, das zwischen dem heißesten und kühlsten Kern teilweise satte 14° Unterschied sind


Das kenne ich nur allzu gut. Die Unterschiede bei den Kernen scheinen doch recht häufig vorzukommen. Anfangs hatte ich Bedenken, dass der Kühler evtl. nicht richtig aufliegt oder das Flüssigmetall nicht perfekt verteilt ist. Aber es scheint normal zu sein und mit steigendem OC + erhöhter V gehen sie noch mehr auseinander. Naja, kleiner Schönheitsfehler...
Solange es stabil läuft bei akzeptablen Temperaturen ist alles gut.


----------



## IICARUS (24. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Übrigens, sehr schöne Bilder IICARUS. Kannst du mir sagen, was das für ein kleiner roter Kasten in dem Boden ist? Ist das ein DFM? Und wenn ja, von welcher Firma?


Das ist meine Aquastream Pumpe.. 



thorecj schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern mal an ein 5GHz Setting gewagt und es auch stabil bekommen, nur die small FFTs in prime wurden zu heiß, trotz max 28° Wassertemperatur.


Dein Kern heizt so schnell intern auf das nicht mehr abgeführt werden kann, da würde noch kühlere Kühlflüssigkeit auch nichts mehr bringen. Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist zwar normalerweise ausschlaggebend, aber nur solange das die Wärme gut abgeführt werden kann.


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist meine Aquastream Pumpe..



Ohh, ja. Hätte ich nicht als solche identifiziert, aber gibt eben auch noch Modelle abseits von D5 und DDC. 




> Dein Kern heizt so schnell intern auf das nicht mehr abgeführt werden kann, da würde noch kühlere Kühlflüssigkeit auch nichts mehr bringen. Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist zwar normalerweise ausschlaggebend, aber nur solange das die Wärme gut abgeführt werden kann.



Das war auch meine Vermutung, deshalb würde sich da mit nem Mora oder ähnlichem nicht viel verändern. 
Aber vielleicht ne Idee für später, wenn ne Grafikkarte mitmischt und ich auch mal auf den Silent-Zug aufspringe. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Viking30k (24. September 2020)

Sorry wenn ich mich hier einklinke ( schönes System)

Aber woran merkt man wenn es Zeit wird für eine Reinigung? Am Flow oder sieht es dann einfach so aus wie oben auf dem Bild? Mein System Läuft jetzt 7 Monate und die Flüssigkeit sieht noch aus wie frisch befüllt und auch Flow und Temperaturen sind noch wie am ersten Tag

PS: mit Grafikkarte im loop würde ich dir auch einen mora empfehlen ich habe meine Grafikkarte auch im loop und schon wassertemperaturen von 42° gesehen wenn auch nur kurz und das bei 2 420er radiatoren und einem 560er Radiator im loop 

Deshalb steht schon ein mora bei mir und wartet auf seinen Einsatz.  (Warte noch auf teile)


----------



## picknicker 1 (24. September 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> woran merkt man wenn es Zeit wird für eine Reinigung? Am Flow oder sieht es dann einfach so aus wie oben auf dem Bild? Mein System Läuft jetzt 7 Monate und die Flüssigkeit sieht noch aus wie frisch befüllt und auch Flow und Temperaturen sind noch wie am ersten Tag


Solange Temperatur u. Durchfluss quasi unverändert und im normalen Bereich sind, ist grob gesagt alles ok. Kleine Verunreinigungen/Ablagerungen hier und da kann es natürlich schon geben, gerade bei Verwendung von Farbzusätzen o.ä., die dann im weiteren Lauf zu einer Verstopfung führen können. Aber sofort alles auseinander nehmen und reinigen, nur weil jetzt 7 Monate ins Land gezogen sind, muss man da noch nicht. Einfach weiter anhand Temp.- und Flow-Sensor beobachten.


----------



## hutschmek (24. September 2020)

Ich hatte bei meiner 1ten Costum Wakü änliche Probleme wie du. Wollte unbedingt rote Flüssigkeit und die Farbe hat recht schnell viel Dicht gemacht. Ich habe mich dann entschieden wieder auf Farblos umzustellen allerdings habe ich noch zusätzlich einen Filter eingebaut (k.a ob das hier schon jemand vorgeschlagen hat hab leider nicht ganz alles gelesen). Gibt da z.B. eine von Aquacomputer mit 2 kleinen Hähnen und Schauglas. So hat man das immer im Blick und falls doch mal dicht einfach Hähne zu, Filter wechsel und weiter ohne große Wasser ablassen zu müssen. Ist einfacher als immer den CPU kühler auseinander bauen zu müssen.


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2020)

An Verstopfung war die rote Farbe aber definitiv nicht schuld. Aber in ein paar Monaten vielleicht, wer weiß. Aber bis dahin hab ich garantiert nochmal umgebaut. Da lass ich mir die Anregungen zwecks Mora und Filter noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen. 
Leidet eigentlich der Durchfluss bei einem Filter, oder ist das vernachlässigbar?

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2020)

Kommt auf den Filter an, bei einem guten schon. Sonst übernimmt der Kühler wieder das filtern.


----------



## hutschmek (24. September 2020)

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich das selber nie Probiert was der Unterschied ist. Aber laut eines (zwar recht alten aber ist ja immer noch das selbe Teil) Tests sind es ca. 5 Liter was der von mir Vorgeschlagene Filter den Durchfluss hemmt selbst wenn der mal 50% zu ist.


----------



## IICARUS (25. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ne Idee für später, wenn ne Grafikkarte mitmischt und ich auch mal auf den Silent-Zug aufspringe.


Ich müsste auch kein Mora dran haben, denn mit meinen zwei interne Radiatoren würden meine Lüfter mit etwa 700-800 U/min laufen. Nur würde ich dann irgendwas mit etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur haben, was ja auch noch gut wäre. Damit wäre mein System zwar nicht laut, aber schon leise zu hören. Mit dem Mora ist halt mein System egal ob Idle oder Last komplett lautlos, weil die Lüfte dementsprechend auch langsam laufen können.



hutschmek schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich das selber nie Probiert was der Unterschied ist. Aber laut eines (zwar recht alten aber ist ja immer noch das selbe Teil) Tests sind es ca. 5 Liter was der von mir Vorgeschlagene Filter den Durchfluss hemmt selbst wenn der mal 50% zu ist.


Habe es bei mir auch noch nie gemessen, da ich driekt auch eines verbaut hatte. Aber ich habe mit Filter immer um die 65-75 l/h gehabt, was für mich auch immer ok war. Dafür habe ich auch bisher im CPU und GPU-Block nichts drin hängen gehabt. Mir ist es lieber kurz mein Filter auszubauen statt die Blöcke zerlegen zu müssen.

Habe ein Filter der ausgebaut werden muss, mit dem AC Filter würde es dann noch besser gehen.


----------



## thorecj (25. September 2020)

Für mich war bei der Wakü die Motivation einfach bestmöglichste Kühlleistung zu bekommen, deswegen wollte ich auch Radiatoren, die auch mit schnellen Lüftern noch gut skalieren. Für ein Silent System mit Wakü hätte ich garantiert keinen Monsta gekauft, da hätte es auch bsw ein ST30 getan. 
Ausserdem hat mir die Bewältigung der Herausforderung das maximal Mögliche in einem relativ engen Phanteks Enthoo luxe hinein zu quetschen sehr viel Spaß bereitet. Dabei musste ich viel flexen und bohren. Aber ich finde es hat sich gelohnt. 

Einen Mora ranzuhängen würde mir aktuell nichts bringen von der Kühlleistung her, aber bei neuer Hardware (evtl RTX3090) könnte ein größerer externer Radiator noch was rausholen. 
Wie dick ist denn der Mora und wie ist hoch ist die Lamellendichte?

Gruß Thor


----------



## picknicker 1 (25. September 2020)

Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT:
Abmessungen (LxBxH) 475.5x430x65mm

Weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob die anderen Varianten auch immer 65mm Tiefe haben. Habe zwar selber keinen, aber laut vielen Besitzern eines MO-RA ist der Abstand der Lamellen "großzügig" gestaltet. Also optimal für low-rpm.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Einen Mora ranzuhängen würde mir aktuell nichts bringen von der Kühlleistung her, aber bei neuer Hardware (evtl RTX3090) könnte ein größerer externer Radiator noch was rausholen.


Ich weiß ja nicht ganz, wie viel deine Cpu so säuft (schätze mal ~150W, stimmt das?), aber eine 3090 kommt mit 350W aufwärts daher, das ist in Verbindung mit der Cpu schon ne andere Liga, vor allem, weil sie übertaktet noch mehr ziehen kann, wenn man sie lässt. Da macht selbst ein 420 Monsta langsam zu, wenn du ihm nicht 3000 Umdrehungen bei den Lüftern gibst. Abseits davon, bei solcher Leistungsaufnahme fällt die Durchflussskalierung auch besser aus.


----------



## thorecj (25. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ganz, wie viel deine Cpu so säuft (schätze mal ~150W, stimmt das?), aber eine 3090 kommt mit 350W aufwärts daher, das ist in Verbindung mit der Cpu schon ne andere Liga, vor allem, weil sie übertaktet noch mehr ziehen kann, wenn man sie lässt.


Die Rechnung kommt ungefähr hin, auch wenn der 4790k nur in Prime so viel säuft. Abseits davon bin ich selten über 100W unterwegs. 


> Da macht selbst ein 420 Monsta langsam zu, wenn du ihm nicht 3000 Umdrehungen bei den Lüftern gibst.


Das stimmt schon, ich denke der Monsta hätte schon allein mit ner 400W GPU (nie im Leben lass ich die stock laufen) zu kämpfen. Aber es steht ja auch noch ein kompletter Plattformwechsel an. Ich hab in knapp 6Jahren den 4790k sooo tot optimiert und gebencht, das mein Enthusiastenherz sich nach neuer Hardware sehnt. Und da rechne ich eher auch mit 200W+.


> Abseits davon, bei solcher Leistungsaufnahme fällt die Durchflussskalierung auch besser aus.


Was meinst du damit? Warum? 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Die Rechnung kommt ungefähr hin, auch wenn der 4790k nur in Prime so viel säuft. Abseits davon bin ich selten über 100W unterwegs.


Immer im Worst Case rechnen, dann reichts auch immer aus.


> Das stimmt schon, ich denke der Monsta hätte schon allein mit ner 400W GPU (nie im Leben lass ich die stock laufen) zu kämpfen.


So gehört sich das, genau meine Denkweise.  


> Was meinst du damit? Warum?


Die Büchse der Pandora, wenn man so will; Wakü am Limit.
Im Allgemeinen schreiben wir (zumindest ich) immer, dass der Durchfluss egal ist, solange man über 30 liegt, sicher ist man dann über 60l/h.
Das stimmt auch soweit, bei diesen Werten wird die Hardware gut gekühlt, an sich würden bei Cpus auch 20l/h reichen.
Nun gibt es aber wie immer Sonderfälle, wenn man optimieren will. 
Zum einen haben Gpu-Kühler in der Regel eine deutlich gröbere Kühlstruktur als Cpu-Kühler, sprich es entstehen bei gleichem Durchfluss weniger Verwirbelungen und man hat auch durch die deutlich geringere Anzahl an Finnen weniger Oberfläche, wo Wärme vom Block aufs Wasser übergeben wird. Mit mehr Durchfluss hat man natürlich mehr Verwirbelungen, die physikalischen Hintergründe erspare ich uns, unter anderem weil ich das nicht studiert habe und meine Erklärung daher etwas unsauber wäre, aber es ist so. 
Mehr gibts hier nachzulesen. 
Der zweite Punkt ist dann, dass das Wasser ja die Wärme auch mit aufnimmt. Der Großteil der Wärme wird dabei direkt in der Kühlstruktur aufgenommen, sprich man hat den Temperaturanstieg quasi komplett direkt nachdem das Wasser im Kühler ist. Entsprechend werden der Rest des Kühlers und auch die Enden der Mikrostruktur bei niedrigem Durchfluss mit wärmerem Wasser gekühlt, wenn der Durchfluss niedrig ist, als wenn man höheren hat. Außerdem hat man für die Sekundärkomponenten, sprich Vram und Vrm mit mehr Durchfluss auch mehr Turbulenz und damit bei den flachen Kühlflächen wieder geringfügig bessere Temperaturen.
Wie beides zusammen wirkt, siehst du hier. 
Die meisten Leute würden die Vorteile von mehr Durchfluss ignorieren und beim Cpukühler stimme ich auch zu, aber bei der Gpu ist das schon ein Unterschied, den ich persönlich gerne mitnehme, vor allem, weil das Verhalten mit steigender Leistungsaufnahme zunimmt. Wenn man ans Limit gehen will, braucht man schon Durchfluss, das kann gerne mal mehrere °C Wassertemperatur ausgleichen und damit den Abfall des Boosts verschieben. Aber auch da gilt wieder: Erstmal Radiatorfläche, denn mehrere °C sind bei dem jetzigen Aufbau noch leicht durch Fläche zu erreichen, wenn man irgendwann mal im Bereich 5°C über Lufttemperatur ist, kann man sich ernsthaftere Gedanken um den Durchfluss machen, bis dahin gilt die allgemeine Regel: 60l/h reichen aus, über mehr muss man sich keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Viking30k (25. September 2020)

Hm die Lamellen dichte vom mora ist ca: 4mm

Habe mal Fotos gemacht vom 420er 

Er ist allerdings noch nicht im loop angeschlossen warte noch auf ein paar Teile


----------



## thorecj (25. September 2020)

Danke Viking30k. Die Bilder sind sehr hilfreich.
@Sinusspass
Darum hatte ich ja auch die Idee, nocj eine zweite Pumpe (DDC) zu verbauen, zur Durchflussstabilisierung und natürlich Ausfallsicherheit. Erst recht dann mit externen Radiatoren (muss ja nicht zwingend ein Mo-ra sein).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist übrigens mal meine Lamptron FC5 zu sehen. Von links nach rechts:
Wassertemperatur nach dem Kühler,
Wassertemperatur vor dem Kühler,
Temperatur der Spannungswandler,
Raumtemperatur,
die letzten 2 bammeln irgendwo im Case herum.
Lüfter :
Auf die 1 sollte eigentlich die Pumpe, funktioniert aber nicht so richtig,
dann Lüfter Monsta Push,
Lüfter Monsta Pull,
Lüfter XT45 Push,
Lüfter XT45 Pull,
und zu guter Letzt der große 200er, der beim Enthoo luxe schon dabei ist und richtig viel frische Luft hineinsaugt.

Gruß Thor

PS:natürlich alles unter Volllast in prime.


----------



## maexi (25. September 2020)

du hast vor dem Kühler also 25, 3 Grad und nach dem Kühler 27, 3°C versteh ich nicht. Was ich verstehe ist, das es sehr laut sein muss


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2020)

Leise ist echt was anderes. Verdammt, das ist ja schon ne akustische Turbine.
Runter mit der Drehzahl um mindestens 50%, dann ist es erträglich laut und du hast bei deiner Hardware immer noch genug Kühlleistung.
Wirklich 2°C zwischen in und out? Das würde  bei 150W auf 60l/h schließen lassen, ist das Bild bei Prime95 aufgenommen worden?
Und was die Pumpenleistung angeht: Da musst du dir dann Gedanken drum machen, wenn durch mehr Pumpenleistung mehr rauszuholen ist als durch mehr Radiatorfläche.


----------



## thorecj (25. September 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> du hast vor dem Kühler also 25, 3 Grad und nach dem Kühler 27, 3°C versteh ich nicht. Was ich verstehe ist, das es sehr laut sein muss



Das Delta von 2Kelvin ist richtig. So richtig sicher bin ich mir nicht bei der Raumtemperatur. Laut Sensor liegt die bei ca 22,5°C. Damit hätte ich ja zwischen Luft und abgekühltem Wasser nur 2,8 Kelvin. Ich denke eher, das die Temperatursensoren genauer bei Flächenkontakt sind und bei Gasen eher ungenau. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Leise ist echt was anderes. Verdammt, das ist ja schon ne akustische Turbine.
> Runter mit der Drehzahl um mindestens 50%, dann ist es erträglich laut und du hast bei deiner Hardware immer noch genug Kühlleistung.



Das stimmt leider nicht. Um mein 5GHz Setting genau auszuloten, brauche ich jede winzige Grad. Das ich so meinen Rechner nicht 24/7 laufen lasse, sollte doch klar sein. Mal abgesehen davon sind die Arctic P14 gar nicht so laut, wie man vielleicht glauben mag. Ich war von denen echt überrascht, wie gut die auf Radiatoren performen und das bei 6€ Stückpreis. Lediglich die XT45 Pull Lüfter sind Noctuas IPP2000, die könnten noch mehr, sind dann aber wirklich kaum zu ertragen. Die brauchen aber auch mindestens 1000rpm um wirklich stabil zu laufen, bei den Arctic sinds um 700. Meine früheren Tests haben auch gezeigt, das eine Reduktion der Lüfterleistung auf 50% in ungefähr 6-8° höhere Temperaturen resultiert. Im Gaming, wenn ich mich normalerweise um die 60-65° bewege, ist das fast zu vernachlässigen, aber bei 85° kann das viel ausmachen. Haswell wird ab 90° merklich instabiler, gerade in Verbindung mit sehr hohen Spannungen. 



> Wirklich 2°C zwischen in und out? Das würde  bei 150W auf 60l/h schließen lassen, ist das Bild bei Prime95 aufgenommen worden?
> Und was die Pumpenleistung angeht: Da musst du dir dann Gedanken drum machen, wenn durch mehr Pumpenleistung mehr rauszuholen ist als durch mehr Radiatorfläche.



Wie kommst du auf die 60l/h? Gibt es da ne Formel oder ist das nur geschätzt? Es müssten eigentlich eher um die 90-100l/h sein, wenn Igor in seinem Test zum DFM von Thermaltake recht hatte.
Und zum letzten Satz: Was ist denn wenn ich beides will, also zusätzliche Pumpenleistung und Radiatorfläche? Wäre das nicht wieder ausgewogen?

Gruß Thor


----------



## maexi (25. September 2020)

Ich verstehe die Daten so mit 25°C vor den Kühler also in den Kühler und mit 27°C raus also nach dem Kühler, sprechen wir da noch von kühlen oder aufwärmen.
Oder hast Du ein und aus verwechselt.


----------



## hutschmek (26. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich müsste auch kein Mora dran haben, denn mit meinen zwei interne Radiatoren würden meine Lüfter mit etwa 700-800 U/min laufen. Nur würde ich dann irgendwas mit etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur haben, was ja auch noch gut wäre. Damit wäre mein System zwar nicht laut, aber schon leise zu hören. Mit dem Mora ist halt mein System egal ob Idle oder Last komplett lautlos, weil die Lüfte dementsprechend auch langsam laufen können.
> 
> Habe es bei mir auch noch nie gemessen, da ich driekt auch eines verbaut hatte. Aber ich habe mit Filter immer um die 65-75 l/h gehabt, was für mich auch immer ok war. Dafür habe ich auch bisher im CPU und GPU-Block nichts drin hängen gehabt. Mir ist es lieber kurz mein Filter auszubauen statt die Blöcke zerlegen zu müssen.
> 
> Habe ein Filter der ausgebaut werden muss, mit dem AC Filter würde es dann noch besser gehen.



Ich hatte davor auch einen Filter den man nerviger weise Aufschrauben musste. Dafür war er recht günstig. 
Der AC kostet zwar 30€ aber ist einfach eine saubere Sache.
Und der Durchfluss bei mir liegt damit bei 65 L/h mit einer Aquastream XT bei 59hz. Maximum wären 100 l/h und ich hab GPU + CPU  gekühlt und als Radiator nen 360er intern und extern einen Airplex Gigant 3360. Denke damit kann man zufrieden sein


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, das die Temperatursensoren genauer bei Flächenkontakt sind und bei Gasen eher ungenau.


Nun ja, Luft hat eher schlechte thermische Eigenschaften, da misst man fast schon eher die Temperatur des Leiters statt der Luft. Kleb den Sensor doch einfach mit Kaptonband an die Gehäusewand, die sollte so ziemlich Lufttemperatur haben.


> Mal abgesehen davon sind die Arctic P14 gar nicht so laut, wie man vielleicht glauben mag. Ich war von denen echt überrascht, wie gut die auf Radiatoren performen und das bei 6€ Stückpreis.


Lautstärke ist ein subjektives Empfinden, nach paar Jahren Wakü mit Drehzahlen <500 Umdrehungen ist alles ab 800 unerträglich laut. Man ist eben gewohnt, einen unhörbaren oder nur leicht hörbaren PC zu haben, das ist auch der große Vorteil der Wakü.


> Meine früheren Tests haben auch gezeigt, das eine Reduktion der Lüfterleistung auf 50% in ungefähr 6-8° höhere Temperaturen resultiert.


Also doch zu wenig Radiatorfläche. Im Ernst, der Temperaturunterschied ist mit einem Mora leicht auszugleichen, aber wenn da ne 3090 im Kreislauf ist, kannst du dich mal auf 10-15°C höhere Temperaturen einstellen.


> Wie kommst du auf die 60l/h? Gibt es da ne Formel oder ist das nur geschätzt? Es müssten eigentlich eher um die 90-100l/h sein, wenn Igor in seinem Test zum DFM von Thermaltake recht hatte.


Natürlich gibts da ne Formel, sie war sogar in diesem verlinkten Beitrag enthalten. Auch wenn die durch die Umstellung des Forums etwas zerlegt wurde, einfach [SUB] wegdenken und p in den Index von c schreiben, schon stimmts.


> P [GPU] = c[SUB]p[/SUB] * m * ΔT [Wasser]
> 
> Einmal nach der Temperatur auflösen, den Volumenstrom von 120 l/h in 33,3 g/s umrechnen und einsetzen ergibt:
> 
> ΔT = 300 W / (4,18 J/(g*K) * 33,3 g/s) = 2,15 K


Dieser Fall war für 300W, sprich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eine mäßig übertaktete High-End-Grafikkarte. Wenn ich da deine 150W (zufälligerweise die Hälfte der verwendeten 300W, das macht es ziemlich leicht zu rechnen) einsetze, würde ich für 2K Unterschied 60l/h brauchen.
Man kann auch einfach die Formel umstellen:
m=P[Gpu]/(c*ΔT), sprich der Volumenstrom ist die Leistung geteilt durch Wärmekapazität und Temperaturdifferenz.
Davon ausgehend kann man für verschiedenste Settings Werte eintragen. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, Physik und Mathematik helfen bei Technik immer.


> Und zum letzten Satz: Was ist denn wenn ich beides will, also zusätzliche Pumpenleistung und Radiatorfläche? Wäre das nicht wieder ausgewogen?


Ausgewogen gibt es streng genommen nicht. Man muss dann das eine verbessern, wenn eine Verbesserung des anderen weniger bringt als eine Verbesserung des einen. 
Angenommen du drehst jetzt völlig durch und baust 4 DDCs in den Kreislauf, so wie ich das übrigens gemacht habe, dann hast du natürlich verdammt viel Durchfluss. Das hilft dir aber, wie der von Igors Seite verlinkte Artikel aussagt, nur bedingt. Die Wärmemenge ist trotzdem im Kreislauf und auch wenn dann Ein- und Auslass sich kaum mehr unterscheiden und im Kühler nahezu perfekte Strömungsverhältnisse herrschen, hilft das wenig, wenn das Wasser 40°C warm wird. Durchfluss hat nahezu keinen Einfluss darauf, wie gut Wärme über die Radiatoren abgeführt wird. Da braucht es schlicht Radiatorfläche und Luftdurchsatz. Wenn man die Radiatorfläche erhöht, kostet das natürlich Durchfluss, bringt aber generell niedrigere Wassertemperaturen, was die Vorteile von mehr Durchfluss nahezu immer übertrifft. Zu meinen 4 DDCs gesellen sich nämlich 8 560er Radiatoren, die bald noch Zuwachs bekommen sollen. Wenn man Overkill will, fängt man bei der Radiatorfläche an, denn die ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer mehr Radiatorfläche, genau wie der Hubraum beim Auto. 


maexi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Daten so mit 25°C vor den Kühler also in den Kühler und mit 27°C raus also nach dem Kühler, sprechen wir da noch von kühlen oder aufwärmen.
> Oder hast Du ein und aus verwechselt.


DU verwechselst gerade was. Das Wasser nach dem Cpukühler muss wärmer sein als davor, schließlich nimmt es Abwärme von der Cpu auf.


----------



## thorecj (26. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nun ja, Luft hat eher schlechte thermische Eigenschaften, da misst man fast schon eher die Temperatur des Leiters statt der Luft. Kleb den Sensor doch einfach mit Kaptonband an die Gehäusewand, die sollte so ziemlich Lufttemperatur haben.


Naja, dachte ich mir schon. Aber man kann auch die Temperatur relativ gut selbst einschätzen. Ich spüre schon einen Unterschied zwischen 21° oder 23°.


> Lautstärke ist ein subjektives Empfinden, nach paar Jahren Wakü mit Drehzahlen <500 Umdrehungen ist alles ab 800 unerträglich laut. Man ist eben gewohnt, einen unhörbaren oder nur leicht hörbaren PC zu haben, das ist auch der große Vorteil der Wakü.


Wie gesagt, für den Normalbetrieb stelle ich die Lüfter auch nicht auf 100%, sondern nur zum Benchen und Testen. Silent ist für den Großteil der Wakü Liebhaber die Motivation gewesen, für mich allerdings nicht, sondern maximale Performance und Kühlleistung.


> Also doch zu wenig Radiatorfläche. Im Ernst, der Temperaturunterschied ist mit einem Mora leicht auszugleichen, aber wenn da ne 3090 im Kreislauf ist, kannst du dich mal auf 10-15°C höhere Temperaturen einstellen.


Deswegen plane ich ja auch schon Erweiterungen. Zum Beispiel spiele ich mit dem Gedanken statt eines Mo-ra einen Radiatorkäkig selbst zu bauen. Den kann ich dann nach meinen Wünschen dimensionieren. Ich arbeite in ner Blechfertigung an einer Laserschneidemaschine, da sind solche Pläne leicht umzusetzen. Allerdings ist ein Mo-ra Core dann schon sehr günstig im Verhältnis zum Eigenbau (Mora 420 Core 9x140=155€ / Monsta 420 3x140=130€).


> Natürlich gibts da ne Formel, sie war sogar in diesem verlinkten Beitrag enthalten. Auch wenn die durch die Umstellung des Forums etwas zerlegt wurde, einfach [SUB] wegdenken und p in den Index von c schreiben, schon stimmts.


Oh Gott ein Blog von Alki. Da brauch ich immer viel Zeit zum lesen. Wenns mal wieder länger dauert. 


> Dieser Fall war für 300W, sprich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eine mäßig übertaktete High-End-Grafikkarte. Wenn ich da deine 150W (zufälligerweise die Hälfte der verwendeten 300W, das macht es ziemlich leicht zu rechnen) einsetze, würde ich für 2K Unterschied 60l/h brauchen.
> Man kann auch einfach die Formel umstellen:
> m=P[Gpu]/(c*ΔT), sprich der Volumenstrom ist die Leistung geteilt durch Wärmekapazität und Temperaturdifferenz.
> Davon ausgehend kann man für verschiedenste Settings Werte eintragen. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, Physik und Mathematik helfen bei Technik immer.


Gut, auch das muss ich mir mal in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. 


> Ausgewogen gibt es streng genommen nicht. Man muss dann das eine verbessern, wenn eine Verbesserung des anderen weniger bringt als eine Verbesserung des einen.
> Angenommen du drehst jetzt völlig durch und baust 4 DDCs in den Kreislauf, so wie ich das übrigens gemacht habe, dann hast du natürlich verdammt viel Durchfluss. Das hilft dir aber, wie der von Igors Seite verlinkte Artikel aussagt, nur bedingt. Die Wärmemenge ist trotzdem im Kreislauf und auch wenn dann Ein- und Auslass sich kaum mehr unterscheiden und im Kühler nahezu perfekte Strömungsverhältnisse herrschen, hilft das wenig, wenn das Wasser 40°C warm wird. Durchfluss hat nahezu keinen Einfluss darauf, wie gut Wärme über die Radiatoren abgeführt wird. Da braucht es schlicht Radiatorfläche und Luftdurchsatz. Wenn man die Radiatorfläche erhöht, kostet das natürlich Durchfluss, bringt aber generell niedrigere Wassertemperaturen, was die Vorteile von mehr Durchfluss nahezu immer übertrifft. Zu meinen 4 DDCs gesellen sich nämlich 8 560er Radiatoren, die bald noch Zuwachs bekommen sollen. Wenn man Overkill will, fängt man bei der Radiatorfläche an, denn die ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer mehr Radiatorfläche, genau wie der Hubraum beim Auto.


4DDCs und 8x560er Radiatoren? Das ist verrückt und total krank ...  also ich finds geil. Das is genau meine Denkweise. 
Mehr Pumpen skalieren ja nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt mit dem Durchfluss. Es gibt eben in jedem leistungsorientiertem System einen limitierenden Faktor. Im Wakü Kreislauf sind das dann hauptsächlich Pumpenleistung und Radiatorfläche. Deshalb plane ich ja auch beides, Radiatorfläche für mehr Kühlleistung und Pumpenleistung für hohen Durchfluss und Druck trotz des gestiegenen Widerstands im System, auch wenn nachweislich Radiatoren einen sehr viel geringeren Widerstand bieten als die Kühler für CPU und GPU. Ob ein System ausgewogen ist oder nicht hängt auch immer ein Stück weit von der Auslegung des Anwenders ab. 
Und da ich meinen Wasserkreislauf nicht zu oft entleeren und neu befüllen möchte, versuche ich auch mit der neuen Hardwate gleich auch den Kühlkreislauf überzudimensionieren. 

Gruß Thor

PS:
Übrigens hatte es bei uns heute früh 9°C Außentemperatur. Ich bin aufgestanden, erstmal Fenster auf, PC an und Prime gestartet, während meine Frau bibbernd auf der Couch sitzt, eingewickelt in ne Wolldecke und mir garstige Blicke zu wirft. 
Ich habs voll drauf.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Deswegen plane ich ja auch schon Erweiterungen. Zum Beispiel spiele ich mit dem Gedanken statt eines Mo-ra einen Radiatorkäkig selbst zu bauen. Den kann ich dann nach meinen Wünschen dimensionieren. Ich arbeite in ner Blechfertigung an einer Laserschneidemaschine, da sind solche Pläne leicht umzusetzen. Allerdings ist ein Mo-ra Core dann schon sehr günstig im Verhältnis zum Eigenbau (Mora 420 Core 9x140=155€ / Monsta 420 3x140=130€).


An den Core bekommst du aber nicht einfach so die Lüfter dran, da musst du dir selbst was basteln.


> Oh Gott ein Blog von Alki. Da brauch ich immer viel Zeit zum lesen. Wenns mal wieder länger dauert.


Lohnt sich aber fast immer. Mit einer Gleichung und etwas Turbulenz sind alle Fragen zum Durchfluss beantwortet, wenn man die Zusammenhänge zwischen Volumenstrom und Thermodynamik vollends begreift. 


> 4DDCs und 8x560er Radiatoren? Das ist verrückt und total krank


Und verdammt teuer. Aber was tut man nicht alles fürs Hobby. Da kommt ja bis zum Jahresende wieder was dazu, das wars ja noch lange nicht. Da sollen noch fast 90% mehr Fläche dazukommen und die Pumpen werden verdoppelt. Overkill bis zum Limit ist meine Wakü-Herangehensweise.


----------



## maexi (26. September 2020)

Stimmt ich gehe von meinem System aus und habe Kühler und Radi verwechselt, schon blöde, sorry mein Fehler.


----------



## maexi (26. September 2020)

Ich habe mal meinen zweiten Calitemp.-Sensor wieder eingebaut. Der Weg Ausgang in den Mora zurück in die GPU dann in die CPU von dort  ins Crossschill, dann in den ersten 420er Radi von dort in den zweiten 420er Radi durch beide Pumpen wieder in den Mora. Die beiden Temperaturen sind fast identisch und sagen mir, mit normalen Mittel habe ich das absolute Limit was die Kühlung betrifft, erreicht . Meine derzeitige Raumtemperatur liegt bei 22,07°C. Im Gegensatz zur CPU-Messung habe ich den langen Weg genutzt. Zum Cali-Temp, ein sehr genauer Temperaturmesser im Bereich der Wasserkühlung für Computer.  Eine Temperaturmessung nur im CPU-Kühlerbereich? Das ist jetzt aber richtig oder? Na egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Calitemp-Sensor ich hoffe man kann was erkennen.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2020)

An welchen Positionen sind deine Calitemps?


----------



## maexi (26. September 2020)

Aussen am Gehäuse, Ausgang und Eingang!


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2020)

War im Idle, oder?
Last kann es ja nicht gewesen sein, sonst wären die Temperaturen physikalisch ziemlich unrealistisch.


----------



## maexi (26. September 2020)

idle mit ein wenig OC

Habe mal ein paar Minuten Prime laufen lassen


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2020)

Mit welcher Leistungsaufnahme?


----------



## maexi (26. September 2020)

was meinst Du mit Leistungsaufnahme, fft?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2020)

Den Verbrauch deiner Cpu in Watt. 
Wenn die beiden Calitemps am Ein- und Ausgang deines Mora sitzen, führt der bei dem Durchfluss und der Temperaturdifferenz beeindruckende 4W an Wärme ab.
Außerdem ist das Wasser zum Mora kälter als die Innentemperatur deines Gehäuses, die sich maßgeblich aus der Abwärme der internen Radiatoren ergibt, da bei dir Cpu, Gpu und auch Spannungswandler unter Wasser sind, aber nicht wärmer sein kann als die Wassertemperatur in den Radiatoren.
Irgendwo wird da falsch gemessen.


----------



## maexi (26. September 2020)

Damit befasse ich mich nicht und kann deshalb auch dazu nichts sagen. Ich weiß das die Calis ziemlich genau sind, andere Tempmessgeräte  haben ähnlich Werte. Falsch sind die Werte der Spannungswandler und möglich auch der anderen Sensoren. Ich habe außer der Calis nur noch zwei Foliensensoren  für Gehäuse innen und aussen angeschlossen. Der Rest kommt von den Geräten selbst.   Die Calis sitzen am Gehäuse, also nicht am Mora. Die innen Temperatur ist also eine der Foliensensoren, die sich hinter dem MB versteckt hat, habe sie mal nach vorne geholt.
Ich habe nur davon gesprochen das die Calitemps sehr genau sind. Möglich das auch die nicht stimmen, wenn das aber in Frage gestellt wird, was ist dann genau und sicher ? Alles was ich im Gehäuse anfassen kann ist kalt, nicht handwarm sondern kalt, muss also wohl doch in der Nähe der Messungen liegen. Ist aber auch nicht wichtig, meiner Meinung nach passt das alles sehr gut.


----------



## nekro- (27. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und verdammt teuer. Aber was tut man nicht alles fürs Hobby. Da kommt ja bis zum Jahresende wieder was dazu, das wars ja noch lange nicht. Da sollen noch fast 90% mehr Fläche dazukommen und die Pumpen werden verdoppelt. Overkill bis zum Limit ist meine Wakü-Herangehensweise.



Was für ein Case hast du? Aktuell hast du 9x540? Welches case kann das denn


----------



## Sinusspass (27. September 2020)

Ein Thermaltake Core W200 und die Erweiterungen, die P200. Es sind auch nur 8 560er, da geht noch was.


maexi schrieb:


> Ich habe nur davon gesprochen das die Calitemps sehr genau sind. Möglich das auch die nicht stimmen, wenn das aber in Frage gestellt wird, was ist dann genau und sicher ? Alles was ich im Gehäuse anfassen kann ist kalt, nicht handwarm sondern kalt, muss also wohl doch in der Nähe der Messungen liegen.


Die sind mit Sicherheit sehr genau, als digitale Sensoren aber von der richtigen Kalibrierung abhängig, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## maexi (27. September 2020)

@Sinusspass 
Gehn wir mal davon aus, das es so ist wie Du schreibst. Was für eine Erwartungshaltung hast du, wenn Du 8 560er Radis verbaust.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. September 2020)

Kühl und leise?


----------



## maexi (27. September 2020)

Du bist also überzeugt davon, das man das haben muss, damit es kühl und leise ist?


----------



## thorecj (27. September 2020)

Ich glaube, das ich mich eher vom Mo-ra verabschiede und lieber auf reine Kupferradiatoren setze, die ich zusammenschließe. Ich dachte da an richtig großflächige, zB 3x180mm und davon 3 Stück nebeneinander.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas. Man kann ja auf den Mo-ra 360 statt 9x120er auch 4x180er verbauen. Die sollzen zumindest leiser sein, aber ist die Kühlleistung auch besser. Entwickeln die 180er Lüfter genügend statischen Druck. Andererseits sollte bei solchen 540er Radiatoren der Lamellenabstand nicht allzu gering ausfallen, das der statische Druck eine entscheidende Rolle spielt.



maexi schrieb:


> Du bist also überzeugt davon, das man das haben muss, damit es kühl und leise ist?


Brauchen tut man es nicht.
Aber wir reden hier ja von einem Enthusiastenhobby. Sowas ist nie rational oder logisch, sondern soll einfach Spaß machen.  

Gruß Thor


----------



## maexi (27. September 2020)

Natürlich soll und muss ein Hobby Spaß machen, das hat aber mit einem Hobby nichts mehr zu tun. Ich weiß wozu so was gut sein könnte, aber ist auch nicht mein Dingen. Na ja egal, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, jeder wie er will .
@thorjeci
statischer Druck? Ich nutze meine 200er auf dem Mora zum Abtransport der entstandenen Wärme sind fest eingestellt und drehen mit 500RpM. Dabei habe ich eine Wassertemp. nach 4 Stunden zocken von knapp 24°C. Wozu ist der statische Druck nochmal gut?


----------



## thorecj (27. September 2020)

Wieviel zu einem Hobby gehört, entscheidet doch jeder für sich. Und wie weit man dabei geht ist auch jedem selbst überlassen. Grenzen gibt es keine, bzw definierst du anders als andere.

Ich sagte, ja, das der statische Druck bei großformatigen Radiatoren wie dem Mora bsw eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, wegen dergeringen Lamellendichte. Bei kleineren Radiatoren sieht das unter Umständen anders aus. Meine frühere AiO, eine NZXT Kraken X61, ein 280er Modell, war so vollgequetscht mit Kühllamellen,  das langsame Lüfter mit geringem statischen Druck hier richtig schlecht performt hatten. Silentspezialisten waren so mies, das ich auf die Noctua IPP2000 umgestiegen bin. Die waren zwar etwas lauter, erwirkten aber wesentlich bessere Temperaturen. Hatte ich auch mal ausgiebig getestet. 
Die Frage die sich mir gestellt hat ist, ob jetzt die 200er Lüfter auf deinem Mora bessere Temperaturen erzielen, als 9x140er? Das sie leiser sind steht eigentlich außer Frage. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## claster17 (28. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir gestellt hat ist, ob jetzt die 200er Lüfter auf deinem Mora bessere Temperaturen erzielen, als 9x140er? Das sie leiser sind steht eigentlich außer Frage.


Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob 4x 200mm wirklich leiser sind, denn sobald der Grill vor den Lüftern ist, ist mit meinen NF-A20 ein leichtes Rauschen hörbar. Leider kann man die nur auf 330 RPM runterregeln. Ohne Grill ist es leiser bis unhörbar.
Erfahrung mit 9x 140mm hab ich nicht.


----------



## thorecj (28. September 2020)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind sie das schon, haben aber ne andere Klangcharistik. Nur auf einem Radiator geschnallt hab ich keine Ahnung. 
Schade das du keinen Vergleich liefern kannst, das wäre ungeheuer interessant gewesen, selbst wenn die Einschätzung rein subjektiv erfolgt. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (28. September 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> Du bist also überzeugt davon, das man das haben muss, damit es kühl und leise ist?





maexi schrieb:


> Natürlich soll und muss ein Hobby Spaß machen, das hat aber mit einem Hobby nichts mehr zu tun. Ich weiß wozu so was gut sein könnte, aber ist auch nicht mein Dingen. Na ja egal, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, jeder wie er will .


Leise ist es (mit paar Schönheitsfehlern, die beim nächsten Umbau korrigiert werden), kühl auch halbwegs, aber man merkt doch schon, dass da warme Luft rauskommt, wenn man ne Weile Hunderte W Abwärme in den Kreislauf geleitet hat. Ich hab beim Spielen je nach Titel 500-900W Abwärme, das merkt man auch.


thorecj schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ich mich eher vom Mo-ra verabschiede und lieber auf reine Kupferradiatoren setze, die ich zusammenschließe. Ich dachte da an richtig großflächige, zB 3x180mm und davon 3 Stück nebeneinander.


2 Sachen: Es gibt keine wirklich guten 180er Lüfter und für das Geld bekommt man mehr Mora-Fläche.


----------



## maexi (28. September 2020)

Grundsätzlich ist es mir persönlich vollkommen egal, wie man sein Geld verbrennt und auch ich habe feststellen müssen das es ans Geld geht, wenn man zufrieden sein will. Die Frage ist einfach, wen will oder muss ich zufrieden stellen.
Für die hohe Abwärme musst Du unterschreiben, denn es geht auch anders. Auch mein System ist nicht klein, an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst. Ich zocke gerne und das auch in der heißen Sommerzeit, aber alles im noch normalen Rahmen.   Hast Du 880er AC AGBs? Wozu drei? Drei Kreisläufe? Wegen unterschiedlichen Farbe? 8 560er Radis sind 32 Lüfter oder? 
Ich will Dir nicht an die Karre pinkeln, es geht einfach nur um den Sinn des Ganzen und den suche ich immer noch. Aber ich glaube, den werde ich nicht finden. 
Schon mal versucht das Ganze ohne Lüfter zu betreiben mit nur einem Kreislauf? Ich meine Lüfter müssen sein, z.B. Gehäuselüfter , aber den Rest mal ausschalten. Wie lange braucht es dann bis es kritisch wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. September 2020)

Den Spaß hatten wir doch vor paar Monaten schon im Luxx.
Die Agbs sind parallel, es ist ein großer Kreislauf und grob 40 Lüfter. Wenn ich irgendwann mal irgendwelche Steuerelektronik und Sensorik im Kreislauf habe -ich habe echt keine drin und lasse alles auf fest eingestellter Spannung laufen-, werde ich vermutlich auch mal anderweitige Tests machen und gucken, was sich so machen lässt, allein um die idealen Einstellungen für die Lüfter und Pumpen zu finden.


----------



## maexi (28. September 2020)

ja aber da ging es doch um die Aufbauarbeiten oder auch schon um die Lüfter? Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern. Ich habe meine Stromzufuhr über drei Funksteckdosen laufen und je nachdem was und wie ich schalte, geben die den Geist auf, wie machst Du das?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. September 2020)

Der Linuxpc muss eben laufen, wenn der Windowspc an sein soll. Für jeden Pc gibts auch extra ne schaltbare Steckdose.
Für die neue Wohnung, die bald fertig sein sollte, hab ich schon ne bessere Lösung gleich eingebaut: Schaltbare PDU mit 3 einzelnen Bereichen. Keine Sorge wird alles bebildert im Tagebuch (Link in der Signatur, genug Eigenwerbung und OT jetzt, geht ja schon lange genug mehr um meine geistigen Ergüsse als um Thors)


----------



## thorecj (28. September 2020)

@Sinusspass 
Ist schon Ok. Ich finde auch andere geistige Ergüsse interessant, nicht nur meine. 

Die 3x540 Radiatoren sind ja nur ne Idee. Wenn ich keine gescheiten Lüfter dazu bekomme, dann lass ich mir was anderes einfallen. Ich denke aber schon, das man welche kriegt. Vom Mora bin ich nur wegen den Alulamellen weg. Der Wärmetransport ist bei Kupferlamellen um ein Drittel höher. 
Der Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 180er Tripple Radiator kostet aktuell 107€. Drei Stück davon sind dann etwa so teuer wie zwei Mora360 bei gleicher Grundfläche. Allerdings haben die Alphacool Radiatoren mehr Volumen wehen der Dicke und mehr Kühlleistung, zumindest rein rechnerisch. 
Aber natürlich nur rein hypothetisch. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Viking30k (28. September 2020)

Ist nicht der mora besser als normale radiatoren?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Die 3x540 Radiatoren sind ja nur ne Idee. Wenn ich keine gescheiten Lüfter dazu bekomme, dann lass ich mir was anderes einfallen. Ich denke aber schon, das man welche kriegt. Vom Mora bin ich nur wegen den Alulamellen weg. Der Wärmetransport ist bei Kupferlamellen um ein Drittel höher.


Der Vorteil der Kupferlamellen ist keiner. Es stimmt schon, der Wärmetransport ist bei Kupferlamellen besser, der Wärmeübergang an die Luft ist bei Alu aber besser. Das gleicht sich so weit aus, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht, was man verbaut hat.


> Der Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 180er Tripple Radiator kostet aktuell 107€. Drei Stück davon sind dann etwa so teuer wie zwei Mora360 bei gleicher Grundfläche.


Gut, so gesehen. Da kommen aber mehr Anschlüsse dazu und es gibt immer noch keine guten 180er Lüfter.


> Allerdings haben die Alphacool Radiatoren mehr Volumen wehen der Dicke und mehr Kühlleistung, zumindest rein rechnerisch.


Wenn man die Drehzahl hochzieht, stimmt das schon. Aber im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich nehmen sich Radiatoren über ihre Dicke nicht viel, und zumindest ich persönlich bin da der festen Ansicht, dass man nur mit 24/7 tauglichen Settings benchen und keine extra Benchsettings mit voller Drehzahl brauchen sollte. Sowas heißt nur schwache Wakü, wenn man da extra Drehzahlen hochziehen muss, aber das ist meine Meinung. Darum ziele ich immer auf maximale Kühlleistung im Alltagsbetrieb ab und das läuft gar nicht mal so schlecht. Alles meine persönliche Meinung, wenn jemand meint, er müsste für einen besseren Score im Benchmark ein nicht alltagstaugliches Setting verwenden, soll er das machen, bei mir zählt aber nur die Leistung, die ich im Alltag haben kann.
Nachdem ich jetzt mal alle Extremübertakter und Bencher gehatet habe   , weiter im Text. Man kann gute Temperaturen auch über mehr Radiatorfläche erreichen und braucht dazu keine höheren Drehzahlen. Im Alltagsbetrieb betreibt man die Lüfter der Wakü im Idealfall unhörbar, da bringen die dicken Radiatoren eben weniger. Besser du nimmst einen weiteren, dünneren Radiator statt weniger dicker.


Viking30k schrieb:


> Ist nicht der mora besser als normale radiatoren?


Nur, weil er extern aufgebaut wird und eine Fläche hat, die mit internen  Radiatoren in vielen Gehäusen nicht erreicht werden kann. Der Mora hat ja einen recht großen Abstand zwischen den Lamellen, da hat er eben kaum Widerstand für die Lüfter, womit er im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich gut dasteht, aber ziemlich schlecht auf Luftdurchsatz anspricht.


----------



## maexi (28. September 2020)

Wie man sich doch irren kann. Ich habe immer gedacht das Ende der Fahnenstange sei max. die Raumtemperatur und wenn man darunter will, braucht man ne Klimaanlage oder nen Chiller. Käme ich dann mit 10 Moras in der Nähe der Eisgrenze oder ist die Zeit der Anpassung an die Raumtemperatur einfach nur länger? Interessant ist auch, kann man mit der Raumluft in Verbindung von Lüftern kühlen oder transportieren wir einfach nur die warme Abluft vom Radi weg. Ein Mysterium, man weiß es nicht.
Noch interessanter ist, es soll User geben die heizen sogar ihr Zimmer mit nem Mora. Ich weiß das es unter Last warm  an den Füßen wird , aber nen ganzen Raum heizen? Übrigens hat ein Lüfter meiner 8 eine Elekktronikwärme von 26°C. Wie viel Wärme erzeugen wohl 40 davon.


----------



## Duke711 (28. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Durchfluss hat nahezu keinen Einfluss darauf, wie gut Wärme über die Radiatoren abgeführt wird



Könnte man man meinen, aber er hat einen größeren Einfluss als der auf einen restriktiven CPU Kühler und addiert zu dessen. Zumal mehr Lüfterdrehzahl nur was in Zusammenhang mit ausreichenden Volumenstrom bringt. Bei 30 L/h helfen auch keine 1500 rpm. Bei 30 L/ sind die Temperaturen je nach Konstellation um 5 - 7 K schlechter als mit 60 L/h. Da hilft auch die Radiatorfläche nicht sonderlich viel. Zumal mit mehr Rohrreihen der Volumenstrom noch mehr abfällt oder mit längeren Rohren sich das Wasser mehr im Radiator aufheizt und somit ineffizienter wird und so eben nicht die Temperatur proportional zur Kühlfläche ist. 5 - 7 K werden ohne hin schon mit Differenzen von weniger als 12 K im Mittel (nicht Einlass/Auslass) auch dann mit einer Verdopplung der Fläche nicht erreicht. Von daher sollte man nicht deutlich weniger als die empfohlenen 60 L/h haben.
Das Prinzip ist auch ganz einfach, je mehr Leistung abgeführt werden soll, um so höher muss der Volumenstrom sein, unabhängig der Kühlfläche. 30 L/h mögen für 150 W ausreichend sein, aber nicht für 300+, außer einen sind die Temperaturen völlig egal, dann hat sich aber auch die Frage nach der Fläche erübrigt.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> Wie man sich doch irren kann. Ich habe immer gedacht das Ende der Fahnenstange sei max. die Raumtemperatur und wenn man darunter will, braucht man ne Klimaanlage oder nen Chiller.


Ist ja auch so, hat auch nie jemand was anderes behauptet.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Bei 30 L/ sind die Temperaturen je nach Konstellation um 5 - 7 K schlechter als mit 60 L/h. Da hilft auch die Radiatorfläche nicht sonderlich viel.


Beim Wärmeübergang vom Kühler auf das Wasser, ja. Bei den Radiatoren wird die Wärmemenge natürlich vom Wasser auf das Material des Radiators übergeben. Gut möglich, dass man da mit mehr Durchfluss einen besseren Übergang hat, das erübrigt sich aber, da man an Radiatoren nahezu beliebig viele verbauen kann, wenn man will.


> 30 L/h mögen für 150 W ausreichend sein, aber nicht für 300+, außer einen sind die Temperaturen völlig egal, dann hat sich aber auch die Frage nach der Fläche erübrigt.











						Volumenstrom, Druckverlust und Kühlleistung am Beispiel eines CPU- und GPU-Wasserblocks | Praxiswissen | Seite 3 | igor´sLAB
					

berechnen, chiller, cpu-kuehler, custom loop, Druckverlust, GPU-Kühler, Messen, pumpe, Ventil, Volumenstrom, Wasserdruck, wasserkühlung




					www.igorslab.de
				



So schlimm ist es nicht. Klar, wenn man ans Limit geht, braucht man Durchfluss, in der Regel bringt mehr Radiatorfläche aber einen größeren Mehrwert als mehr Durchfluss, weil die meisten unter Last bei >10°C Delta Wasser zu Luft sind. 
Klar sind die 60l/h nicht ohne Grund der Richtwert, es geht aber auch mit weniger, ohne erheblichen Verlust an Temperatur.


----------



## Tekkla (29. September 2020)

Auf mich macht das den Eindruck reinen Theoretisierens. Probiere es nämlich gerade aus. Es macht bei den Komponenten und beim Kühlmittel - zumindest bei mir - so gut wie keinen Unterschied ob nun 30 oder 60 l/h, während OCCT + Furmark das System stressen.


----------



## maexi (29. September 2020)

es gibt kleine Unterschiede, im Labor. In unserem Bereich, nicht der Rede wert und bringt  dem Computer nichts. Es wird eine einfache Sache z.B. für Anfänger einfach nur kompliziert geredet und soll wohl von viel Ahnung zeugen. Um einen Computer bei Laune zu halten, bedarf es bei einer Wakü, einen Durchfluss von 40-60l/h.  Man kann aber auch so bauen das man 500l/h hat, es bringt nur dem Händler etwas und für einen selbst heißt es dann,  Geld verbrennen. Einige nennen das auch Hobby.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

5°C können schon einen Unterschied von 15 MHz ausmachen, von daher....


----------



## Nathenhale (29. September 2020)

Und bei 10C vlt sogar bis zu 50Mhz das sind meist ganz 2 oder gar 3 FPS  .


----------



## maexi (29. September 2020)

naja wenn sich dann der Monitor bei 3FPS mehr auf 3 D umschaltet, ist das schon wichtig.


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Volumenstrom, Druckverlust und Kühlleistung am Beispiel eines CPU- und GPU-Wasserblocks | Praxiswissen | Seite 3 | igor´sLAB
> 
> 
> berechnen, chiller, cpu-kuehler, custom loop, Druckverlust, GPU-Kühler, Messen, pumpe, Ventil, Volumenstrom, Wasserdruck, wasserkühlung
> ...



Sind hier in diesem Beispiel bei 300 W schon 5 K am Kühler. Die Messung hier basiert auf einen Chiller. Mit Radiator wären es dann in diesem Beispiel von 7 - 8 K.




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Radiatorfläche aber einen größeren Mehrwert als mehr Durchfluss, weil die meisten unter Last bei >10°C Delta Wasser zu Luft sind.



10 K im Mittel entsprechen locker 20 K von Einlass zur Umgebung und das haben in der Regel die wenigsten. Würde man nun die Fläche verdoppeln, entspricht das nicht einer Halbierung von 20 auf 10 K. Rechnet man mit 14 K von Einlass zur Umgebung, würde noch nicht mal die drei fache Fläche den Wert von 8 K erreichen. Jeder Zusätzliche Radiator mindert die theoretische Halbierung zunehmend ab.




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Klar sind die 60l/h nicht ohne Grund der Richtwert, es geht aber auch mit weniger, ohne erheblichen Verlust an Temperatur.



7 - 8 K ist ein sehr hoher Wert.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Sind hier in diesem Beispiel bei 300 W schon 5 K am Kühler. Die Messung hier basiert auf einen Chiller.


Deshalb werden auch immer 60l/h empfohlen. Klar hast du dann Verlust, aber von 30 auf 60 ist auch eine Verdoppelung des Durchflusses, das ist nicht mal einfach so erreicht. Für Leute, die es gerne leise haben und dafür auch auf eine höhere Drehzahl der Pumpe oder (warum auch immer) auf eine weitere verzichten wollen, ist der Unterschied in der Temperatur vernachlässigbar.


> Mit Radiator wären es dann in diesem Beispiel von 7 - 8 K.


Der soll wirklich 2-3K ausmachen? Klar muss auch beim Radiator eine gewisse Turbulenz erreicht werden, damit die Wärme gut an das Material abgegeben werden kann, aber das soll so viel sein?
Ändert aber nichts an der Grundaussage, dass man eben zu wenig Radiatorfläche hat. Ist der Durchfluss auch noch so schlecht, nach x Radiatoren ist das Wasser kalt. Zumindest wäre das das Optimum an Radiatorfläche, auch wenn man nicht komplett Raumtemperatur erreichen kann.


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der soll wirklich 2-3K ausmachen?











						Sammelthread; Kennwerte, Vergleiche, Datensätze rund um Kühlung
					

Inhalt   Kreislauf: Frei zu definierender Kreislauf; Kreislaufanordnung, verschiedene Radiatoren und viele weitere Parameter wie Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Pumpendrehzahl, push/pull usw. inkl. errechnung der Temperatur von CPU und GPU anhand von 9900K, 3700X, 2080 Ti...




					www.computerbase.de
				




360x30  1,5 mm mit F12 @ 800 rpm

Thermaler Widerstand bei 29 L/h

0,0574

Thermaler Widerstand bei 60 L/h

~ 0,046

300 W * 0,0574 = 17,22 K Einlass / Umgebung
300 W * 0,046 = 13,8 K  Einlass/ Umgebung

17,22 - 13,8 K = 3,42 K

Laut Igor Test dann 5 K + 3,42 = + 8,42 K von 60 auf nur 30 L/h @ 800 rpm


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

Hättest du die Grafiken nicht als Exceltabellen gepostet, sondern meinetwegen Screenschots gemacht und diese als Bild eingebunden, würdest du viel mehr Beachtung bekommen; kein Mensch will sich erst Exceltabellen runterladen.

Aber weiter im Text (jetzt hast du mich tatsächlich zum rechnen gezwungen): 3,42K Verbesserung ausgehend von 17,22K wären ~20%, also ohnehin durch mehr Fläche leicht auszugleichen. 
Was du jetzt aber nicht bedacht hast, ist die geringere Wassermenge, die den Kühler in gleicher Zeit passiert, welche sich dadurch natürlich stärker erwärmt. Bei 60l/h und 300W ist das Wasser nach dem Kühler  4,3K wärmer bzw. nach dem Radiator (von einem einfachem Kreislauf ausgehend) kühler, bei 30l/h und 300W sind das schon 8,6K Schwankung. Da sind die 3,4K Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60l/h ja ganz schnell verschwunden, weniger Durchfluss scheint sogar besser zu sein. Miss das nächste mal doch mit fester Eingangstemperatur, um die Durchflussskalierung des Radiators wirklich korrekt anzugeben und nicht nur aufzuzeigen, dass weniger Durchfluss zu höheren Temperaturunterschieden im Kreislauf führt, was jedem, der sich die Formel für die spezifische Wärmekapazität ansieht und sie nach der Temperatur oder Masse auflöst, eigentlich klar sein sollte.

@thorecj: Wenn das zu viel theoretisches Fachsimpeln und Diskutieren wird, sag bescheid, und ich höre auf. Sonst geht das hier noch 3 Seiten weiter und am Ende wird die Hälfte vom Moderator weggewischt, falls es dir zu nervig wird.


----------



## thorecj (29. September 2020)

Also, ich möchte nur nochmal klar stellen, warum ich im Prime mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl teste, eben weil es Prime ist. 
Ich habe festgestellt, das ein Prime run (am Besten der Full Custom Run) mindestens 2-3 h ohne Fehler durchlaufen muss, inklusive AVX, um wirklich in jedem Spiel auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Alles andere hat bei mir irgendwann mal zum Absturz geführt. Im Spiel hat die CPU aber keine hundertprozentige Auslastung, wie bsw  Stresstests. Beim Durchtesten der kleinen FFTs und den jeweiligen Wechsel, wird eine derart hohe Leistungsaufnahme hervorgerufen (ca 200W neim 4790k), das dort die Temperatur bis auf 99° hochgeht. Eine Reduktion der Lüftergeschwindigkeiten auf 50% lässt die CPU überhitzen, da das Delta zwischen Luft und Wasser von 3k auf 6-7k ansteigt. Klingt jetzt nicht viel aber wenn man sich so am Limit bewegt ist es das schon. 
Im übrigen läuft dasselbe Setting selbst bei guter Mehrkernoptimierung mit maximal 100W und ca 60° bei 40% Lüfterleistung. Da höre ich dann eher die Lager rattern, als die Rotoren. Bei weniger als 40% ist es möglich, das an der Anlaufgrenze agieren und eventuell stoppen. 

Mehr Temperaturspielraum in prime lässt sich dann nur noch mit mehr Kühlfläche realisieren, da geb ich Sinusspass auf jeden Fall recht, aber bei bestenfalls 3k zwischen Luft und Wasser, sehe ich nicht mehr viel Spielraum, ausser dasselbe Ergebnis mit geringer Lautstärke zu erzielen. 

Wer sich fragt, warum ich das mache, ich habe einfach Spaß daran meine Hardware ans Limit zu bringen. Ob ich es dann 24/7 so laufen lasse ist was anderes. Ich hab Spaß am Übertakten. Und speziell im Falle des 4790k ist es für mich interessant zu sehen, was da noch rauszuholen ist, DESHALB bin ich auf ne Custom Wakü umgestiegen. 

PS:@Sinusspass du musst mir mal erklären, warum Alulamellen bei geringerer Wärmeleitfähigkeit identische Leistung zu Kupferlamellen haben sollen. Das ist physikalisch unmöglich. Aber egal. 
Die Monsta Serie performt übrigens besser mit langsameren Lüftern als du vielleicht glaubst. Der Abstand der Lamellen ist ähnlich groß wie beim Mora. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Mehr Temperaturspielraum in prime lässt sich dann nur noch mit mehr Kühlfläche realisieren, da geb ich Sinusspass auf jeden Fall recht, aber bei bestenfalls 3k zwischen Luft und Wasser, sehe ich nicht mehr viel Spielraum, ausser dasselbe Ergebnis mit geringer Lautstärke zu erzielen.


Haube runter und direct die.   


> PS:@Sinusspass du musst mir mal erklären, warum Alulamellen bei geringerer Wärmeleitfähigkeit identische Leistung zu Kupferlamellen haben sollen. Das ist physikalisch unmöglich. Aber egal.


Da spielen zwei Faktoren rein. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Kupfer ist besser als die von Alu, das stimmt natürlich. Die Wege sind aber ziemlich kurz. Da haben (zumindest zwischen den wasserführenden Knälen/Rohren und nicht am Rand des Mora, wo es doch mal ne Strecke ist) die Lamellen über ihre ganze Fläche eine vergleichbare Temperatur, ob es jetzt Kupfer oder Alu ist. Zum anderen ist der Wärmeübergang von Alu auf Luft besser als der von Kupfer auf Luft, ebenso geringfügig, aber er ist vorhanden. Am Ende gleicht sich das ziemlich aus, bis man kaum mehr Unterschiede hat. Das stand in irgendeinem Beitrag in einem Thread zum Aquacomputer Gigant entweder hier oder im Aquacomputer-Forum, ich weiß es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Da müsste auch von Aquacomputer selbst bestätigt worden sein, dass sich die unterschiedlichen Lamellen nicht viel nehmen.


> Die Monsta Serie performt übrigens besser mit langsameren Lüftern als du vielleicht glaubst. Der Abstand der Lamellen ist ähnlich groß wie beim Mora.


Ja, viel nehmen die sich nicht. Im Test von PCGH (hinter der Paywall) wurden mal Radiatoren bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen und Bestückungen verglichen, da haben sich die dünnen bei niedriger Drehzahl am besten geschlagen, auch wenn die Unterschiede nicht groß waren und der Monsta auch nicht so schlecht dastand. Am Ende ist es deine Entscheidung, was du nimmst


----------



## thorecj (29. September 2020)

> @thorecj: Wenn das zu viel theoretisches Fachsimpeln und Diskutieren wird, sag bescheid, und ich höre auf. Sonst geht das hier noch 3 Seiten weiter und am Ende wird die Hälfte vom Moderator weggewischt, falls es dir zu nervig wird.


Nein. Alles gut. Sowas gehört halt dazu, auch etwas tiefer in die Thematik vorzudringen. 
Wir sind zwar ziemlich abgeschweift vom Original Thema, ich finds trotzdem interessant. 
Da ich privat sehr eingespannt bin (Familie, Arbeit, Gaming und prime95 ) komm ich aber nicht dazu jeden Tag direkt zu antworten.


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das du jetzt aber nicht bedacht hast, ist die geringere Wassermenge, die den Kühler in gleicher Zeit passiert, welche sich dadurch natürlich stärker erwärmt.



Das spielt keine Rolle, da der Einlass immer um die 17 K über der Umgebungstemperatur liegen wird, unabhängig der Temperatur im Auslass. Das Wasser was sich nun im Radiator stärker abkühlt, heizt sich im Kühler um den selben Betrag wieder auf, da der Massenstrom überall gleich ist. Darum ist deine Argumentation auch falsch und weniger Volumenstrom bringen keine besseren Temperaturen, sondern eben um bei den Beispiel zu bleiben 3,4 K höhere Temperaturen. Auch zu sehen an der Kühlleistung des Radiator, die mit fallenden Volumenstrom abnimmt und umso geringer die Kühlleistung, umso höher die Temperatur.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Aber weiter im Text (jetzt hast du mich tatsächlich zum rechnen gezwungen): 3,42K Verbesserung ausgehend von 17,22K wären ~20%, also ohnehin durch mehr Fläche leicht auszugleichen.



*Die Temperatur skaliert nicht proportional mit der Fläche!*

480x30  1,5 mm F12 @800 rpm, Fläche +33% 

Thermaler Widerstand 29 L/h

0,0483
300* 0,0483 = 14,9 K

Man sieht also das selbst mit 33% mehr Fläche man dies nicht ausgleichen kann.

2x 480x 30 mm F12@ 800 rpm, Fläche +166%

Thermaler Widerstand 29 L/h
0,0354
300 *0,0354 = 10,6 K

Zum Vergleich mit 60 L/h und 360x30 hat man effektiv 13,8  + 0 K ( 5K Kühler) = 13,8 K
2x 480x 30 mm mit 30 L/h effektiv 10,6 + 5 K ( 5K Kühler)  = 15,6 K

Selbst mit der 2,5 fachen der Fläche der 2x 480x30 bei 29 L/h sind die Temperaturen mit Vergleich zu dem 360x30  und dem Kühler mit 60 L/h noch um 1,8 K schlechter.
Es ist viel wirtschaftlicher die Pumpe auf 60 L/h einzustellen, notfalls noch eine zweite Pumpe in Reihe als dutzdende Radiatoren und Lüfter zu kaufen.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Das spielt keine Rolle, da der Einlass immer um die 17 K über der Umgebungstemperatur liegen wird, unabhängig der Temperatur im Auslass.


Du misst am Einlass des Kühlers statt des Radiators? Dann ist deine Argumentation schlüssig und ich habe nichts gesagt. Aber wirklich so extrem? Dann müssten ja sämtliche Tests zum Durchfluss völliger Quatsch sein, was aber auch wieder nicht so ganz stimmen kann. 


> *Die Temperatur skaliert nicht proportional mit der Fläche!*


Hat auch niemand behauptet.


> Zum Vergleich mit 60 L/h und 360x30 hat man effektiv 13,8 - 5 K  =  8,8 K


Wo nimmst du jetzt die 5K her? Wir vergleichen doch gerade Wasser zu Luft, nicht Gpu zu Wasser.


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du jetzt die 5K her? Wir vergleichen doch gerade Wasser zu Luft, nicht Gpu zu Wasser.



Das ist relativ einfach, die Temperaturdifferenz setzt sich aus Differenz Radiator/ Luft + Differenz Kühlkörper / GPU zusammen.
So kommen zu den 10,6 K nun mal eben die 5 K von der  GPU hinzu, da bei 30 L/h, unabhängig vom Radiator, um eben diese 5K nun die GPU Temperatur gestiegen ist. Ich habe es zum Missverständnis nur vorher abgezogen (13,8 -5 K) müssen aber natürlich dazu addiert werden. Und wir betrachten hier den Kreislauf und eben nicht nur den Radiator, was ist so ziemlich uninteressant wäre.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du misst am Einlass des Kühlers statt des Radiators? Dann ist deine Argumentation schlüssig und ich habe nichts gesagt.



Nein Einlass Radiator. Einlass Radiator = Auslass in der Summe aller Kühler. Der Auslass in der Summe aller Kühler steigt mit sinkenden Volumenstrom um den gleichen Betrag wie der Auslass am Radiator abnimmt, darum spielt die Auslasstemperatur am Radiator keine Rolle.


----------



## Tekkla (29. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> @ 800 rpm


Ist mir schon viel zu laut. Haste auch Messungen bis max 600 rpm?


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist mir schon viel zu laut. Haste auch Messungen bis max 600 rpm?











						Sammelthread; Kennwerte, Vergleiche, Datensätze rund um Kühlung
					

Inhalt   Kreislauf: Frei zu definierender Kreislauf; Kreislaufanordnung, verschiedene Radiatoren und viele weitere Parameter wie Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Pumpendrehzahl, push/pull usw. inkl. errechnung der Temperatur von CPU und GPU anhand von 9900K, 3700X, 2080 Ti...




					www.computerbase.de
				






Nachtrag, um das Thema abzuschließen:

Das Prinzip ist sehr einfach, mehr Leistung = mehr Volumenstrom und man sollte eben bei einer Differenz im Kreislauf von unter 5 K bleiben, wenn man nicht merklich die Effizienz beeinträchtigen möchte.
60 L/h entsprechen bei 300 W übrigens ~ 4,4 K.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Das ist relativ einfach, die Temperaturdifferenz setzt sich aus Differenz Radiator/ Luft + Differenz Kühlkörper / GPU zusammen.


Letztere ist aber nicht pauschal 5K, sondern deutlich mehr (25K bei 30l/h, 20 bei 60). Es ist zwar klar, worauf du hinauswillst, wenn du aber einen absoluten Differenzwert (Temperaturdifferenz bei bestimmtem Durchfluss) mit einem abhängigen (Temperaturdifferenz zwischen zwei Durchflüssen) verrechnest, sind die Ergebnisse ziemlich sinnlos. Zudem sind die 5K (abgeleitet von Igors Ergebnissen, nehme ich an) insofern anders, dass da die Einlasstemperatur des Gpukühlers immer gleich war und nicht, wie im normalen Kreislauf, durchflussabhängig variiert. Wenn, solltest du schon mit gleichen Bezugspunkten arbeiten.


> So kommen zu den 10,6 K nun mal eben die 5 K von der  GPU hinzu, da bei 30 L/h, unabhängig vom Radiator, um eben diese 5K nun die GPU Temperatur gestiegen ist.


Wenn du 10,6K am Radiatoreingang gemessen hast, kannst du, wie gesagt, nicht mit einer Differenz arbeiten, die von der Temperatur am Gpueingang, welche auch wieder durchflussabhängig ist, abhängig ist.


> Und wir betrachten hier den Kreislauf und eben nicht nur den Radiator, was ist so ziemlich uninteressant wäre.


An sich schön und gut, darüber hast du aber Messpunkte, die von Parametern abhängig sind. Das mag zwar praxisnäher sein, verfälscht aber die reine Messung, wenn man die Werte getrennt betrachtet. Igor arbeitet mit einem Chiller, um bei den Kühlervergleichen gleiche Ausgangswerte zu erreichen, ebenso arbeitet jede Testseite mit Durchflusserhitzern, um gleiche Wassertemperatur zum Anfang zu erreichen. So vergleicht man dann die wirklichen Unterschiede bei Kühlern und Radiatoren abhängig vom Durchfluss und verzerrt nicht die Ergebnisse mit anderen Werten, die eben auch abhängig vom Durchfluss sind. Natürlich muss man diese Werte in der Praxis auch wieder einrechnen, das ist aber machbar, wenn man saubere Ausgangsdaten hat.


> Nein Einlass Radiator. Einlass Radiator = Auslass in der Summe aller Kühler. Der Auslass in der Summe aller Kühler steigt mit sinkenden Volumenstrom um den gleichen Betrag wie der Auslass am Radiator abnimmt, darum spielt die Auslasstemperatur am Radiator keine Rolle.


Ja. Wenn man also mal die 4,3K Differenz bei 60l/h und die 8,6 bei 30l/h (deine Werte, so groß sind die Unterschiede ja nicht) nimmt, ist der Radiatoreingang bei 30l pauschal 2,15K höher als bei 60l. Zieht man die heraus, bleiben von deinen ursprünglich genannten 3,4K noch 1,25K übrig, die der Radiator bei 60l den 30l voraus ist, also nicht mal mehr die Hälfte. Wenn man selbiges noch auch deine anderen Vergleiche rechnet, braucht es plötzlich doch gar nicht mehr so viel mehr Radiatorfläche, um die gleiche Kühlleistung (ja, ich weiß, dass der Begriff eigentlich Mist ist) zu erreichen.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist sehr einfach, mehr Leistung = mehr Volumenstrom und man sollte eben bei einer Differenz im Kreislauf von unter 5 K bleiben, wenn man nicht merklich die Effizienz beeinträchtigen möchte.
> 60 L/h entsprechen bei 300 W übrigens ~ 4,4 K.


Ich komme auf ~4,306 bei einer Wärmekapazität von 4,18J/(g*K), wobei wir hier nicht über eine Nachkommastelle diskutieren müssen.
Natürlich ist mehr Volumenstrom besser, aber nicht so sehr, wie du hier darstellen willst. Man bekommt nicht plötzlich 20% bessere Temperaturen, die man nur mit Unmengen weiterer Radiatorfläche ausgleichen kann, sondern das ist normales thermisches Verhalten im Kreislauf bei mehr oder weniger Durchfluss, welches mit ein Grund ist, warum die erste Komponente im Kreislauf bei niedrigerem Durchfluss gar nicht so viel verliert, wie von dir hier dargestellt, sondern sich niedrigerer Durchfluss vor allem bei nachfolgenden Komponenten und hoher Leistungsaufnahme zeigt.


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn du 10,6K am Radiatoreingang gemessen hast, kannst du, wie gesagt, nicht mit einer Differenz arbeiten, die von der Temperatur am Gpueingang, welche auch wieder durchflussabhängig ist, abhängig ist.




Um das Thema abzuschließen.

Die GPU Temperatur richtet sich nach der effektiven mittleren Temperatur und wenn diese um 5K steigt, dann steigt eben auch die Einlasstemperatur, sowie die Ausslasstemperatur um 5 K. Es ist egal wo man messen tut. Es reicht also völlig an dem Ausgang oder Eingang die Temperatur zu messen.  Nichts anderes passiert wenn die Umgebungstemperatur steigt. Das ist eine proportionale und skalare Größe.
Da sich nun eben die gesamte Temperatudifferenz aus dem Teilbetrag  der Differenz Radiator + Differenz Kühlkörper zusammensetzt. Hat sich bei einen direkten Vergleich zu 30 L/h der zweite Betrag nun um 5 K erhöht. Da bei einem Vergleich nun mal die absolut Werte unwichtig sind. Und es ist somit legitim zu den 10,6 K  nun einfach die 5 K dazu addieren. Es geht hier um einen *Vergleich.* Es spielt keine Rolle ob es bezüglich GPU 25 K oder nun 30 K sind. Ersters kann man auf 0 setzen und zweiteres eben auf + 5K. Somit schneidet in der Summe das System 2 um 10,6 K + 5 K - 13,8 K um 1,8 K schlechter ab. Genauso kann man auch einfach 10,6 K + 30  K - 13,8 - 25 K rechnen und oh Wunder es kommen ebenfalls die 1,8 K heraus.

Fakt ist nun mal dass der Sachverhalt genauso zutrifft wie ich es beschrieben habe und daran auch nichts falsch ist. Es sind in den Beispiel eben die 8,4 K und nein drei mal so viele Radiatoren würden auch nichts bringen, sollte doch nun verständlich und ausführlich erläutert sein.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> An sich schön und gut, darüber hast du aber Messpunkte, die von Parametern abhängig sind. Das mag zwar praxisnäher sein, verfälscht aber die reine Messung, wenn man die Werte getrennt betrachtet.



Welche Werte, der thermale Widerstand eines Radiators hat weder was mit dem Kühlkörper zu tun, genauso wenig hat der thermale Widerstand des Kühlers mit dem des Radiators zu tun. Beide Werte sind abhängig vom Massenstrom und der ist in einem Kreislauf gleich. Und die Temperaturdifferenzen des System sind nichts anderes als eine Summe der thermalen Widerstände, eben 1 + 2. So misst man richtig, mit Temperaturangaben kann man nichts anfangen, die sind von System von System unterschiedlich. In wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten geht es nur im die thermalen Widerstände und die sind alles andere als praxisfern.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Igor arbeitet mit einem Chiller, um bei den Kühlervergleichen gleiche Ausgangswerte zu erreichen, ebenso arbeitet jede Testseite mit Durchflusserhitzern, um gleiche Wassertemperatur zum Anfang zu erreichen. So vergleicht man dann die wirklichen Unterschiede bei Kühlern und Radiatoren abhängig vom Durchfluss und verzerrt nicht die Ergebnisse mit anderen Werten



Was soll verzerrt werden. Für eine wirkliche Vergleichbarkeit werden die einzelnen Komponenten gemessen und daraus der thermale Widerstand ermittelt, Die Sheets betrachten kein komplettes System, da geht es nur im die beschriebenen Komponenten. Man kann aber wunderbar über den thermalen Widerstand der Komponenten die Temperatur herleiten und nein das keine graue Theorie. Das ist auch der Sinn und Zweck den thermalen Widerstand zu ermitteln, eben für eine Vergleichbarkeit oder auf beliebige Konstellationen umrechnen zu können.
Mit dem Test von Igor kann man so gesehen auch kaum was anfangen. Außer das mit mehr Volumenstrom die Temperatur abnimmt, das ist aber keine neue Erkenntnis und von Kühler zu Kühler unterschiedlich. Der thermale Widerstand fehlt komplett. Mal in die Sheets schauen, so wird das eigentlich gemacht.

Wie dem auch sei, wünsche noch eine unterhaltsame Diskussion.

P.S
Wenn man es genauer nach rechnet, über die mittlere Temperaturdifferenz von Lufteinlass- und -Auslass, sowie Wassreinlass- und -Auslass sind es nach:

((I27-K27)-(L27-J27))/LN((I27-K27)/(L27-J27))/N27 und 300 W
-> 8,65 K - 6,35 K = 2,3 K. Kein Grund wegen diesen einen K nun eine Welle zu schieben. Die 1,25 K sind trotzdem falsch, mal einfach ins blaue geraten. Zumal mal man diesen Wert nur rechnerisch ermitteln kann, so wäre es aber wissenschaftlich korrekt.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2020)

Komisch nur, dass quasi alle Messwerte von Foristen und Fachmagazinen da widersprechen. Der Durchfluss ist eine relevante Größe, das stimmt schon, an den eigentlichen Temperaturen von Gpu und erst recht Cpu ändert sich aber relativ wenig. Die Maximaltemperatur im Kreislauf ändert sich natürlich abhängig vom Durchfluss, die Komponententemperatur ändert sich herzlich wenig.


----------



## Duke711 (30. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass quasi alle Messwerte von Foristen und Fachmagazinen da widersprechen. Der Durchfluss ist eine relevante Größe, das stimmt schon, an den eigentlichen Temperaturen von Gpu und erst recht Cpu ändert sich aber relativ wenig. Die Maximaltemperatur im Kreislauf ändert sich natürlich abhängig vom Durchfluss, die Komponententemperatur ändert sich herzlich wenig.



Komisch das Du jedes mal deine zitierte Quelle widersprichst








						Volumenstrom, Druckverlust und Kühlleistung am Beispiel eines CPU- und GPU-Wasserblocks | Praxiswissen | Seite 3 | igor´sLAB
					

berechnen, chiller, cpu-kuehler, custom loop, Druckverlust, GPU-Kühler, Messen, pumpe, Ventil, Volumenstrom, Wasserdruck, wasserkühlung




					www.igorslab.de
				




Hier sind es schon 5 K und das sich die 2 - 3 K vorm Wärmeübertrager dazu addieren sind elementare Grundlagen. 
Um bei deiner Quelle zu bleiben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SO2b_VIOXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Man sehe sich das Blockschaltbild ab Minute 3:50 an, mehr werde ich dazu nicht sagen.

Wünsche noch eine angenehme Diskussion.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Komisch das Du jedes mal deine zitierte Quelle widersprichst
> 
> Hier sind es schon 5 K und das sich die 2 - 3 K vorm Wärmeübertrager dazu addieren sind elementare Grundlagen.


Ja, 5K bei gleicher Eingangstemperatur. Wenn man allerdings bedenkt, dass durch niedrigeren Durchfluss die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf größer ist (da wären wieder die 8,6K), dann ist die Temperatur des eingehenden Wassers gleich um mehrere K niedriger. und aus 5K werden dann selbst nur noch 2-3K, was in einem normalen Kreislauf zu vernachlässigen ist. Wirkliche Temperaturenthusiasten setzen ohnehin auf mehr Durchfluss und verwenden dazu so viel Radiatorfläche, dass 2-3K bereits eine erhebliche Verbesserung ausmachen, den Silent-Enthusiasten sind die 2-3K völlig egal und sie haben lieber ne leise Pumpe als 2-3K bessere Temperaturen bei den Komponenten.


> Um bei deiner Quelle zu bleiben:
> Man sehe sich das Blockschaltbild ab Minute 3:50 an, mehr werde ich dazu nicht sagen.


GDDR6X unter Luft, was soll das mit ner Wasserkühlung zu tun haben? Die 20K zwischen Oberfläche und Silizium hat man immer, sei es jetzt Luft oder Wasser. Unter Wasser sind das bei meinetwegen 40°C Wassertemperatur eben 65°C Chiptemperatur, an der man auch nicht viel ändern kann. Wenn es da groß was zu holen gäbe, wäre ne Mikrostruktur drüber statt einer planen Fläche; vielleicht macht das ein deutscher Hersteller ja, wenn seine eigenen Tests ergeben, dass es da was zu holen gibt.


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

Nehmt euch mit der Diskussion doch bitte ein wenig zurück. Das nimmt hier langsam ein "nicht mehr gesundes und adäquates" Niveau an. Letztendlich ist alle Theorie nur ein Hilfsmittel für die Praxis. Es entscheidet aber immer die Situation vor Ort, also die Praxis...
Was ich aus "praktischer Sicht" noch beisteuern kann ist, dass ich in meinem Kreislauf z.B. kaum eine _relevante _Temperaturänderung feststellen kann (getesteter Durchflussbereich 40 - 60 l/h: GPU (2080S bei ca. 300 W) max. 1°C kühler bei 60 als bei 40 l/h, 2 Pumpen dabei sehr gedrosselt; bei der CPU tut sich da quasi nichts).

Kleine Anmerkung noch dazu: Nutze LM zwischen GPU und Kühler und der Wärmeübergang auf den Kühler ist dadurch natürlich sehr gut. Bei WLP wird's wohl mehr als 1°C sein, aber sicher keine 5°C.


----------



## Duke711 (30. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> und aus 5K werden dann selbst nur noch 2-3K, was in einem normalen Kreislauf zu vernachlässigen ist.



Also nicht böse gemeint, auch wird das letztendlich mein letzter Kommentar dazu sein.
Du solltest dich  mal mit den Grundlagen auseinandersetzen. Nach deiner falschen Vorstellung müsste man den Volumenstrom so klein halten wie möglich, dann würde die Wassertemperatur auf die Umgebungstemperatur abkühlen und die GPU Temperatur wäre am niedrigsten. Wenn Du die Grafik im Anhang angeschaut hättest oder deine zitierte Quelle, dann wird es deutlich das dem nicht so ist. Denn die GPU Temperatur setzt sich aus der effektiven mittleren Temperatur im Zusammenhang mit dem Wärmewiderstand zusammen.

Einlass Kühler 30  und 35 = 32,5

Einlass Kühler 25 und 40 = 32,5

Da sich aber der Wärmewiderstand erhöht hat, ist die GPU Temperatur nun um 5 K gestiegen und das gleiche gilt auch für den Radiator. Das Blockschaltbild hast Du ebenfalls nicht verstanden, es ging nicht um den Speicher oder die Luftkühlung. Erstelle das Blockschaltbild einfach für eine Wasserkühlung.

Oder hier, komisch das die CPU Temperatur mit sinkenden Volumenstrom merklich steigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ea7X8s_6rJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es sind eben, um bei deiner zitierten Quelle zu bleiben, 5 K und nein daraus werden auch keine 2 oder nur 1 K. Das ist einfach falsch und wird sich auch nach deiner ständigen Wiederholung nicht ändern.


@*picknicker 1*

Niemanden interessieren hier deine Temperaturen, Du hast einfach den Kontext nicht verstanden.


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Niemanden interessieren hier deine Temperaturen, Du hast einfach den Kontext nicht verstanden.


Na, wenn du meinst...
Der Kontext ist verstanden, keine Sorge. Mein Temp.-Bsp. ist aber für andere Leser evtl. hilfreicher als euer "Ping-Pong".


----------



## Duke711 (30. September 2020)

picknicker 1 schrieb:


> Na, wenn du meinst...
> Der Kontext ist verstanden, keine Sorge. Mein Temp.-Bsp. ist aber für andere Leser evtl. hilfreicher als euer "Ping-Pong".



Interessiert niemanden, anderes System = andere Temperaturen. Kann man überhaupt nicht verwerten. Aber vermutlich sind es dann überall 1 K weil Du das an deinem System mit einer völlig anderen Konstellation und einen anderen Wärmestrom gemessen hast. Stelle Dir mal vor was ich schon so alles gemessen habe...


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Interessiert niemanden


Du kannst hier nur für dich sprechen, nicht für alle anderen Leser. Glücklicherweise kann sich da jeder seine eigene Meinung zu bilden...


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2020)

picknicker 1 schrieb:


> Was ich aus "praktischer Sicht" noch beisteuern kann ist, dass ich in meinem Kreislauf z.B. kaum eine _relevante _Temperaturänderung feststellen kann (getesteter Durchflussbereich 40 - 60 l/h: GPU (2080S bei ca. 300 W) max. 1°C kühler bei 60 als bei 40 l/h, 2 Pumpen dabei sehr gedrosselt; bei der CPU tut sich da quasi nichts).


Dankeschön.  


Duke711 schrieb:


> Nach deiner falschen Vorstellung müsste man den Volumenstrom so klein halten wie möglich, dann würde die Wassertemperatur auf die Umgebungstemperatur abkühlen und die GPU Temperatur wäre am niedrigsten.


Das habe ich nie behauptet. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die schlechteren Temperaturen durch niedrigeren Durchfluss teilweise durch das kältere Eingangswasser ausgeglichen werden. Dass sich das komplett ausgleicht oder man durch niedrigeren Durchfluss bei einem Gpukühler bessere Temperaturen erreicht, habe ich nie behauptet, aber es schwächt die Nachteile schlechteren Durchflusses erheblich ab. Bei mehreren Einzelkomponenten wäre es zwar an sich möglich, dass eine Komponente bessere Temperaturen erreichen kann, aber bei dem einfachem Beispiel Gpukühler und Radiator wird mehr Durchfluss immer Vorteile bringen, allerdings nicht in dem Ausmaß, wie du hier darstellen willst.


----------



## maexi (30. September 2020)

Ich habe festgestellt, das Theorie und Praxis nix miteinander zu tun haben, beides hat seine Berechtigung, relevant ist aber die Praxis. Deshalb sind für mich und meinen Computerbetrieb die abgelesenen Zahlen wichtig und ob das nu über oder untertriebene Zahlen sind, entscheide ich von Fall zu Fall. Wichtig für mich ist, das ich alles mit meinem Gerät machen kann, ohne das er die Hufe hebt und das geht bei meinem gut. Deshalb alles peng!


----------



## Duke711 (30. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> allerdings nicht in dem Ausmaß, wie du hier darstellen willst.



Ja wenn Du das so sagst wird das wohl so sein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ea7X8s_6rJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



31,8 L/h, 4% -> 81,2 °C
112,4 L/h, 56% -> 75,7 °C

Sind mal eben 5,5 K, wobei ab 60 L/h die Skalierung zu vernachlassigen ist und weniger als 1K sein wird.

Mit Fakten hat man es mal wieder nicht so. Hauptsache irgendwelche haltlosen Behauptungen aufstellen und Grundlagen anzweifeln. Auch immer sehr erstaunlich das man seine zitierte Quelle anzweifelt, da sind es 5 K, ohne Radiator.


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich sind es dann überall 1 K


Unter den 40 l/h ist der Temperaturanstieg proportional höher, habe ich auch mal getestet. Und über 60 l/h nimmt die Temperatur schon noch weiter ab, aber das ist kaum praxisrelevant (zumal man sich den höheren Durchfluss dann oft mit einer lauteren Pumpe erkaufen muss). Habe daher für mich ein min. Durchfluss von ~40 l/h festgelegt (weniger würden auch locker gehen).


----------



## Duke711 (30. September 2020)

picknicker 1 schrieb:


> Unter den 40l ist der Temperaturanstieg proportional höher, habe ich auch mal getestet. Und über den 60l nimmt die Temperatur schon noch weiter ab, aber das ist kaum praxisrelevant (zumal man sich den höheren Durchfluss dann oft mit einer lauteren Pumpe erkaufen muss). Habe daher für mich ein min. Durchfluss von ~40 l/h festgelegt (weniger würden auch locker gehen).



Das dies vom Wärmestrom und vom Kühler abhängig ist... Ich dachte Du hättest den Kontext verstanden.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2020)

@Duke711 Dann erklär mir mal, wieso dann bei maximalem Durchfluss die Wassertemperaturen schlechter sind. Dass Kühler etwas über Durchfluss skalieren, ist ja offensichtlich, die deutlichen Verluste des Kühlers bei niedrigem Durchfluss lassen sich zum guten Teil auf die schlechte Struktur des Kühlers zurückführen, bei einem anständigen Kühler passiert auch bei geringem Durchfluss wenig, was sich nicht auf normale Thermodynamik zurückführen lässt.


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Das dies vom Wärmestrom und vom Kühler abhängig ist


Das habe ich doch nie angezweifelt...
Es geht einfach nur um praxisrelevante Anwendungsszenarien und einen Durchflussbereich, in dem sich die meisten WaKü-Nutzer befinden.


----------



## Duke711 (30. September 2020)

Hier noch mal die Werte aus dem der8auer Video.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Komisch sind irgendwie die 5 K von 30 auf 60 L/h. Ein GPU Kühler ist für euch übrigens eher ein schlechtes Beispiel die skalieren wegen den größen Finnenabstand deutlich besser mit den Volumenstrom. Quelle Igor oder im Dateianhang des vorherigen Post, beides ohne Radiator.* Hier in der Grafik mit Radiator.*


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

Für das Video und seinen Test mag das ja stimmen. Es ist aber insgesamt von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig. Bei der doppelten/dreifachen Radiatormenge etwa (die ich z.B. habe und nutze) kommen da keine 5K raus (und ich rede jetzt von der CPU).


----------



## Duke711 (30. September 2020)

picknicker 1 schrieb:


> Für das Video und seinen Test mag das ja stimmen. Es ist aber insgesamt von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig. Bei der doppelten/dreifachen Radiatormenge etwa (die ich z.B. habe und nutze) kommen da keine 5K raus.



Nur hat der Radiator keinen Einfluss zwischen den Wärmeübergang vom Wasser zur GPU.


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Nur hat der Radiator keinen Einfluss zwischen den Wärmeübergang vom Wasser zur GPU.


Jo, richtig. War falsch, den Radiator da mit in die Rechnung zu nehmen. Meine CPU aber heizt da nicht mit 172W sondern max. 100W (3770k oc) und mein CPU-Kühler und das LM, das ich verwende, sorgen ja auch schon für veränderte Bedingungen...
Daher mein Fazit: Für seinen Test/Kreislauf mit den verwendeten Komponenten mag's stimmen. Meine Messungen (andere Bedingungen, etc.) fallen da etwas anders aus.


----------

